# Adventures in Cormyr (Recruitment Closed)



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2006)

We're three characters down, please check this post for character creation details. 

IC thread

Player Characters
Chik Hatcher - Gabrion
Glandred d'Azerkyn - D20Dazza
Jack Xeros - Amazing Triangle
Leonara Swiftwind  - Thanee
Nira - Bloodweaver1
Thodan of Tempus - Rhun
Vardrin - Stonegod
Goran Elzyn - Jemal
Dowkan - Legildur

Information on Cormyr
[sblock]Capitial: Suzail
Population: 1,360,800 (humans 85%, half-elves 10%, elves 4%)
Government: Monarchy
Religions: Chauntea, Deneir, Helm, Lathander, Lliira, Oghma, Malar, Milil, Selune, Silvanus, Tempus, Tymora, Waukeen
Imports: Glass, ivory, spices
Exports: Armour, carved ivory, cloth, coal, food, swords, timber
Alignment: LG, LN, NG

Overview:
Founded over a thousand years ago, the kingdom of Cormyr benefits from an enligntened monarchy, hard-working citizens, and an advantageous location. Cormyr is a civilised land surrouded by mountains, forest, and settlements of evil humanoids. Known for its well-trained military and its active group of government-sanctioned spellcasters, Cormyr boast fine food, honest people, strange mysteries, and abundant contacts with other parts of the world.

Recently challenged by treacherous noble families, armies of orcs and goblins, famine, a marauding ancient red dragon, and the death of its beloved monarch, Cormyr is now struggling to maintain it's holdings. With one of cities in ruin and great numbers of evil humanoids still roaming the countryside, this nation is in need of resourceful individuals willing to defend the crown and confront its enemies.

Notable Figures
Alusair 'The Steel Regent' Obarskyr: Named the Steel Regent upon the death of her father Azourn IV, Princess Alusair Nacaeia Obarskyr now rules the kingdom until for her infant nephew Azourn V. Alusair is somewhat of a tomboy and is known for her skills at arms and is Cormyr's chief battlemaster.
Caladnei: Caladnei is the Royal Magician of Cormyr and one of the cheif advisors to the Steel Regent.

Purple Dragons & War Wizards
The Purple Dragons: The Purple Dragons is the name given to Cormyrs highly trained and disciplined army.
War Wizards: These War Wizards are a group of government-sponsored battle-mages who are under the command of the Royal Magician Caladnei, groups of Purple Dragons and War Wizards are a common sight throughout Cormyr

General Cormyrean Laws
Weapons: When entering any city or villiage all armed persons are required to report to the local Purple Dragon HQ or Sherriff's office, weapons larger than a dining knife will either be confiscated or peace bound for the duration of the stay. Patrols of Purple Dragons and War Wizards are a common sight throughtout Cormyr, anyone caught bearing arms will face stiff fines and possible imprisionment.
Adventuring: All those wishing to 'adventure' within Cormyr must first registed their adventuring group with the local authorites, a Charter will then be issued to the adventuring group at a cost of 1000 gold lions, adventuring groups are required to notify the local authorities regarding any changes within their group. Also an annual fee of 300 gold lions is required to keep the Charter up-to-date. Those who's charter has expired are considered as actively opposed to Cormyrean law and the Crown, and will be dealt with accordingly.

Charted adventuring companies are generally allowed to retain the arms and armour, as long as they remain on their best behaviour.

Map of Cormyr (I borrowed this link from Kiznet, I hope you don't mind  )

Coinage
Platnium = Tricrowns
Gold = Golden Lions
Silver = Silver Flagons
Copper = Thumbs

Calendar
Most of Faerun uses the claendar of Harptos, each year of 365 days is divided into 12 months of 30 days, and each month is divided into 3 tendays.

The months of the year are as follows
	
	



```
Month  Name         Common Name
1.     Hammer        Deepwinter
2.     Alturiak      The Claws of Winter
3.     Ches          The Claws of Sunset
4.     Tarsakh       The Claws of Storms
5.     Mirtul        The Melting
6.     Kythorn       The Time of Flowers
7.     Flamerule     Summertide
8.     Eleasis       Highsun
9.     Elent         The Fading
10.    Marpenoth     Leaffall
11.    Uktar         The Rotting
12.    Nightal       The Drawing Down
```
[/sblock]

Information on Eveningstar
[sblock]Eveningstar(Small Town, 954):
Eveningstar is a crossroads settlement. It serves the nearby farms, a small number of craftsfolk who rely on the farmers goods, and the adventurers who travel this way. Lord Tessaril Winter is a quick and efficient ruler. The villiage maintains a temple to Lathader but is mainly known for its proximity to many ruins, notably the Haunted Halls of Eveningstar. The winged cats known as tressym are common in this area, making Eveningstar a popular place for anyone who would have one as a familiar.

Maps of Eveningstar:
[sblock]Coming soon.
[/sblock]

Notable Figures
Lord Tessaril Winter (Female Human, Age 55)
Highpriest of Lathander: Patriach Charisbonde "Trueservant" Belon
Purple Dragon Commander: Kelvin Stern

Places of Interest
Tessaril's Tower: This impressive tower is the dwelling place of Eveningstar's lord and resident arcane spellcaster Lord Tessaril Winter.
House of the Morning Lord (Lathander): This is the home of the Patriach, his secular liason Jelde Asturian, and a contingent of 30 priest.

Inns, Taverns, Feasthalls and Rooming Houses
The Lonesome Tankard: This busy and at times overcrowded inn and tavern also serves as Eveningstar's restaurant. Inside, it's warm and inviting in a rustic roadhouse sort of way. The tavern is run by Dunman Kiriag, a jovial, kind man who's deadly with a hurled dagger but seemingly a friend to everyone.
The Golden Unicorn: This cozy, quiet back-street place is run by Selda Imyara, and it often takes the overflow from the more popular Tankard or those who desire discretion.
The Welcoming Hand: This establishment is the finest inn in Evenstar and commonly caters to nobles and well-to-do merchants.
Tethyrs court: This cheery clean rooming house is run by Arbold Tethyr and his family
Olff's Rest: This dull rooming house is owned by Vilnar Orsborg
The Low Tavern: This establishment is a tavern, dance hall and theater all in one. It is often noisy and crowded enough that it seems to be a stockyard too. The Lantern is run by the pretty and spirited Maea 'Iron Eyes' Dulgussir.

Shops
Print Shop: This shop is run by Baskar Lendo who also acts as the local sage in the area of history, folklore and genealogies, Basker also produce the 'Cormyr Clarion' a small paper which details the goings on over the local folk of Eveningstar.
Deltar's Mill: This large mill stands on the Starwaters west bank below Redhand Pool at the western end of Eveningstar is run by Deltar Tummarlin who processes all grain and flour crops for the surrounding farms and he bakes his own justly famous onion loaves.
Butcher: This brick building has a magnificent facade and is run by Ebbard Highsong, who is widely respected as a generous man. Ebbard is also widely known as being able to identify all sorts of creatures from bones, a handful of hair, scrapes of hide or sometimes with a bit of meat.
The Iron Hand: This busy smithy is operated by Master Armourer Dhurthal Ironhand, a man of few words, mighty thews and magnificent flowing blond hair and mustache.
The Old Boot: This wagon-making and harness shop is one of three business run by the fat merchant Arbold Tethyr (He also has a rooming house and a hardware store).
Orsborg's Adornments: Vilnar Orsborg provides body adornment and barbering services to Evenor citizens and visitors. His shop is situated in a prime location between the Lonesome Tankard and Tessarils Tower. Orsborg is also an expert perfumer.
The Silver Branch: This small elegant establishment is a shop of quality jewelry, art, glasswork and fine silks and is run by Amathaea Arryn who is adept at identifying most gems and fake gemstones at a glance.
Syndair's Cloth Fanacies: This shop is run by the kindly Syndair Thorn who is the towns only known wizard other than Lord Tessaril. Syndair is a weaver and dressmaker of some skill.

Adventuring Sites
BrightStone Keep
Haunted Halls of Eveningstar
Assorted ruins[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 10, 2006)

Checking in - how bad are we looking for this one? Have we even got PCs?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 10, 2006)

Anyone got a cached record of the RG thread?

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Anyone got a cached record of the RG thread?
> 
> -Blood



I do I'll post it for ou tomorrow


----------



## D20Dazza (May 10, 2006)

Lord Raven comes through again - nice one dude.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 10, 2006)

You might want to update the 1st post while your at it, as well as update the combat info in the RG thread. I am not too sure if contained the two new characters. 


-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2006)

As promised below are your characters  please post them in the Rogues Gallery

Characters[sblock]
Jack[sblock]
Jack Xeros Human Male (Scout 5): CR 6; Medium-size; HD 5d8+10; HP 36; Init 8; Spd 40 ft.; AC 19 {10+3 Dex+ 5 armor+1 Skirmish}, touch 14, flat-footed 15; BAB +3; Grap +3; Atk;+9 (+10 w/in 30ft.) 1d8+2 20x3

Full Atk: 
Melee: Dagger +1 1d4+1
Ranged: +9 (+10 w/in 30ft.) 1d8+2 20x3 +2d6 (if moved 10ft.)
Space/Reach 5 ft/5 ft; 
SA: Skirmish (+2d6, +1AC) 

SQ: Trap finding, Battle Fortitude +1, Uncanny Dodge, Evasion, Trackless Step, Fast movement +10ft., 

AL LG
SV Fort: 1+2+1 = 4, Ref: 4+3 = 7, Will: 1+2 = 3 

Stats:
Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 10

Skills: 81sk. Pts.
Hide 11, Move Silently 11, Spot 10, Listen 10, Search 10, Disable Device 10, Tumble 11, Escape Artist 11

Feats: 

From Leveling: Improved Initiative, Precise Shot
Human: Quick Draw
Scout: Point Blank Shot
Flaw: Noncombatant
Feat due to flaw: Wpn Focus (Longbow) 


Possessions:
+2 Studded Leather Armor (4000) (20lb), Longbow (+1 Str) +1 (2000) (3lb), Ring of Sustence (2500), Silver dagger (22) (1lb), Ever burning Torch (110) (1lb), 50ft Silk Rope (20)(5lbs), Backpack (2)(1lb), Signal whistle (.80), 1 grappling hook (2)(4lb), Ink (8), 2 Inkpen (.20), 5 Parchment (1), Notebook (20), Arrows Regular 0/13 fire (2)(3lb), Silver Arrows 20 (21)(3lb), Cold Iron Arrows 20 (2)(3lb), 5 Cure Light Wounds (250gp), 37gp Weight:43 lbs Light 44 lbs,Medium 44-86, Heavy 87-103

Language:
Common, Terran, Elven, Dwarven

14,556 XP

The six foot tall man that stands before you looks like a soldier from any army. His Armor and Weapon seem nothing more than hand-me-down army gear on first look. When you actually get a good look at his equipment you notice an ensign that you do not recognize. Whatever unit he was a part of must have been small maybe rogue but you don’t you know. The picture of a lone white wolf more abstract than realistic appears on his chest and shoulder. He is slender and looks quite agile for a human. His strong eyes and stern demeanor seem to contradict his otherwise jovial behavior. His brown hair is short almost buzzed, and his gray eyes seem to be taking everything in all at once. His cloak and boots are a dark-green, while his leather armor and even his bow are dark black.

Joining the military at age 18 he trained to be a swordsman, but his abilities lied in other areas. Actually he couldn’t hit even the easiest of targets. It was on the Archery range that he excelled he seemed to be able to see farther and better than his fellow soldiers. So he was drafted into the scout core. He was trained as a scout for the next 2 years until he was ready. He went on many short recon missions very rarely entering combat. If anything he was asked to snipe targets, he was good at shooting on the run. He found that the standard equipment that he was given, the bow and the armor, seemed to be under-protective and under-effective in combat, so he had them reworked as he got enough funds to do so, against standard military orders. So as the missions went by he was better than he thought. Then during a mission when he was 21, something went wrong. He was caught by an enemy team, after a month of questioning and torture he was let go. His scars have never healed, not that anyone could ever see them but him. There is a scar that runs from the center of his chest to the bottom right corner of his stomach, in a c type pattern. Since his release he was taken back into the army’s folds but on more of a consolation basis until he could get over his fright of getting caught. He has been working for another captain since his return and he now, usually he runs recon missions about once a month, works as a mercenary for the city locals. (For working for the city he usually just takes housing and a few gold nothing more. They have since given him a small house on the out skirts of town, 2 rooms small. He does these favors to help the guard captain keep the monsters at bay, both human and animal alike.) He has worked with and teamed with many individuals over the years and usually can be found at the lake fishing during the day and the bar at night when he is not training. He usually sets up a bell about 300 yards from his fishing spot to signal their approach (DC 20 spot) but at the bar he is friendly but quick to defuse any trouble that may start brewing generally by buying a song and a drink (and maybe a few ladies if it will help the situation). 

He now works as a specialized scout leader for the military, but as such he is the first one to shot and hide. Due to his imprisonment he won’t leave a man in the field but he knows his talents lie in stealth and silence. So if he runs he is just looking for a good place to counterattack from. Because you don’t leave a man behind, you get him back at all costs.

He is lawful in the effect that he will follow orders only if they do not contradict his strict moral code. Everyone deserves a chance at freedom, when you have had your freedoms revoked you try to give them to others. He also expects others to follow his orders especially as far as tactics are concerned. He doesn’t do anything to harm anyone unless they have shown hostility toward him. On the first hint of aggression he reacts with a swiftness that can not be matched. 

To qualify for Dread Commando
1 Sudden strike 1d6, Team Initiative Bonus
2 Armored ease 2
3 Sudden Strike 2d6
4 Armored ease 4, stealthy movement
5 Sudden Strike 3d6

Team Initiative Bonus – For every level of the class that you gain you get a competence bonus to initiative (+5 at fifth level) every ally who can see the dread commando (with in 30ft.) gains the bonus as well.

Sudden strike – Essentially sneak attack but no way to do non-lethal to the flatfooted target

Armored ease – Reduce armor check penalty by number given at the levels given

Stealthy movement – No penalty for moving up to your full speed while hiding or moving silently, you only take a -10 penalty on these skills while charging or running instead of the normal -20
[/sblock]

Thodan[sblock]
Thodan was born in the small village of Orbesh, in the Fields of Nun. The youngest son of a poor farmer, his early life consisted of hard work and little in the way of luxury. At an age of ten, Thodan’s father gave him over to the priesthood of Tempus, hoping the boy would find a better life amongst the clergy.

Thodan entered the clergy, and became an acolyte of the cleric Theodoric, a patriarch of Tempus who presided over an ancient Chessentan citadel turned shrine within the Chondalwood forest. Thodan served Theodoric for several years, performing his duties well, strengthening into a man and learning the ways of combat. And the something happened that changed all that. Theodoric received a visitor by the name of Lord Yrkhetep, and shortly after that visit began to act strangely. When the patriarch began to practice necromancy, raising the bodies of honorable warriors from their well-deserved sleep, Thodan prayed to Tempus for guidance.

In what could only be described as a vision, the spirit of an ancient Chessentan numeri peditatae appeared to him, and warned him to flee the shrine. Explaining to him that his life was in danger, the spirit told him to travel north, that the Lord of Battles had need of him in the lands of the purple dragon.

Believing the vision to be a message from his god, Thodan fled the shrine and traveled north to Hlath and then caught ship to Hlondeth. From there he traveled overland to Teziir, and then caught ship across The Dragonmere to the Cormyrian capital of Suzail. 

Thodan has now been in Cormyr for nearly a decade, trying to find what need the Lord of Battles has for him within this land. Although the young cleric still receives the occasional vision or dream hinting at his purpose within these lands, he still wanders somewhat aimlessly, helping those deserving warriors he finds along his way.

Thodan’s most recent vision implored him to seek out the “the star of twilight.” Thus, he has traveled to the idyllic farming village of Eveningstar, hoping to find some clue as to his purpose in Cormyr. 

Thodan is a gruff, dour man, who lives to fight the next battle and do glory in the name of his god, Tempus. He takes his calling very seriously. He truly believes that Tempus is communicating with him through these visions and dreams that he has had, though so far the messages have been rather cryptic. He follows Tempus’ dogma strictly, and conducts himself honorably in battle. No stranger to the thrill of battles, Thodan is not one to back down from a fight, and is well neigh fearless in the face of danger.

Thodan enjoys good food and strong drink, and tales and songs of combat and glory. While he works well with a group, he has been spent most of his recent past as something of a lone wolf. Thus, he is used to doing things for himself. While generally gruff and terse, he can be pleasant enough when one takes the time to get to know him. His lust for battle and adventure is impressive, and he can be very strong in his views.

At 6’ 1” in height and 185 lbs, with a muscular build, Thodan looks the part of a veteran warrior rather than a priest. His hair is shoulder length, a tangled mess of greasy brown locks, and his face is covered with permanent stubble. His face has the rugged and weathered look of someone who spends most of their time in the sun and wind. Thodan’s eyes are a vibrant cobalt blue in color, and give him a presence that his otherwise average looks could not normally do.

Thodan dresses in well-worn, comfortable clothing. Leathers and wools make up the bulk of what he wears, in subdued shades of brown, grey and green. Although his armor and weapons show the signs of heavy use, anyone familiar with warcraft would note that they are extremely well cared for.

Human male, age 28
Alingment: Chaotic Good

Str: 14 (+2) (6 points)
Dex: 10 (+0) (2 points)
Con: 14 (+2) (6 points)
Int: 10 (+0) (2 points)
Wis: 17 (+3) (10 points, +1 level advancement)
Cha: 12 (+1) (4 points)

Cleric, level 5
Experience: 14,556
Hit Points: 36 (8 + 18 + 10 con)

Armor Class: 20 (10 base + 8 half-plate+1 + 2 shield)
Touch AC: 10
Flat-footed AC: 20 
ACP: -7

Initiative: +4
Base Speed: 30' (20’ in half-plate)

Saves:
Fort +7 (+4 base, +2 con, +1 vest)
Ref +4 (+1 base, +0 dex, +2 lightning reflexes, +1 vest)
Wil +8 (+4 base, +3 wis, +1 vest)

BAB: +3
Attack:
+7 attack, battleaxe +1 (1d8 + 1 + 2 str)
+5 attack, morningstar (1d8 + 2 str)
+4 attack, mw light crossbow (1d8)

Feats: Extra Turning, Lightning Reflexes, Improved Initiative

Skills (24)
Concentration +7 (5 ranks, +2 con)
Diplomacy +4 (3 ranks, +1 cha)
Heal +8 (5 ranks, +3 wis)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (5 ranks, +0 int)
Spellcraft +5 (5 ranks)

Languages: Common, Chondathan, Chessentan, 

Class Features: Aura, Spells, Domain Powers, Spontaneous Casting (cure), Turn Undead 8 times per day (+2 bonus to turn checks from 5 ranks in Knowledge: Religion), 

Domains
War: Martial Proficiency (battleaxe), Weapon Focus (battleaxe)
Strength: Perform feat of strength 1/day (+5 enhancement to Str for 1 round)

Spells Per Day (includes bonus spells for Wis)
0-level (DC13): 5
1st level (DC14): 4+1
2nd level (DC15): 3+1
3rd level (DC16): 2+1

Equipment/Possessions
Half-plate +1 1750 gp 50 lb
Heavy steel shield, mw (with silver holy symbol) 170 gp 15 lb
Battleaxe +1 2310 gp 6 lb
Traveler's cloak (Magic of Faerun) 1200 gp 1 lb
Vest of resistance +1 1000 gp 1lb
Handy Haversack 2000 gp 5 lb
Everburning Torch 110 gp 1 lb
Morningstar 8 gp 6 lb
Dagger 2 gp 1 lb
Light crossbow, mw 335 gp 4 lb
40 bolts 2 gp 6 lb
Explorers outfit 10 gp 8 lb
Bedroll 1 sp 5 lb
Beltpouch 1gp ½ lb
Spell component pouch 5 gp 2 lb
Holy symbol, silver (mounted to shield) 25 gp 1 lb 
Holy symbol, wooden 1 gp -
Flint & steel 1 gp –
2 Empty sacks 2 sp 1 lb
War horn 5 gp 3 lb
Whetstone 2 cp 1 lb
163 gp

0 lvl: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Detect Poison, Create Water
1st: Bless, Command, Doom, Bane + Enlarge Person
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bull's Strength, Sound Burst + Spiritual Weapon
3rd: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil + Magic Vestment

Combat Notes - Spells In Effect
Magic Vestment, bringing Thodan's AC to 21.
Magic Circle vrs. Evil, bringing AC to 23, and +2 on saves.

As far as future direction for Thodan, I'm thinking of going for Divine Disciple from the FRCS. I had considered War Priest, but since it looks like I am the only cleric in the party, I don't think I will want to sacrifice any caster levels.
[/sblock]

Thyrd[sblock]
Varenthrydlyn Ornithalar the 23 
Sun elf Wiz5/Inc1
XP 15,000
Chaotic Neutral

Hit Dice: 6d4+6; hp 24
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 13 (+2 Dex, +1 deflection), touch 13, FF 11
Base Attack/Grapple: +2, +1
Attacks: Dagger +4 (1d4 - 1/crit 19-20), Longbow MW +5 (1d8 - 1/crit x3)
Special Qualities: Low-Light Vision, Elf Abilities, Summon Familiar, Focused Studies (Enchantment banned) 
Saving Throws: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +8
Abilities:Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 23, Wis 8, Cha 8.
Languages spoken: Common , Elven, Draconic, Celestial, Chondathan, Illuskan, Sylvan
Skills:

Craft (Alchemy) +11
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +11
Appraise +6
Balance +2
Bluff -1
Climb -1
Concentration +10
Craft (Armorsmith) +6
Craft (Bowmaking) +6
Craft (Gemcutting) +6
Craft (Locksmithing) +6
Craft (Trapmaking) +6
Craft (Weaponsmith) +6
Decipher Script +7
Diplomacy -1
Disguise -1
Escape Artist +2
Forgery +6
Gather Information -1
Heal -1
Hide +2
Intimidate -1
Survival -1
Jump -1
Knowledge (Arcana) +15
Knowledge (Architecture) +7
Knowledge (Geography) +7
Knowledge (History) +7
Knowledge (Local) +7
Knowledge (Nature) +11
Knowledge (Nobility) +7
Knowledge (Planes) +15
Knowledge (Psionics) +7,
Knowledge (Religion) +11
Listen +3
Move Silently +2
Perform -1
Search +7
Sense Motive -1
Spellcraft +20
Spot +3
Swim -1
Use Rope +2

Feats:
Extend Spell (PHB pg.94)
Iron Will (PHB pg.97)
Sculpt Spell (Complete Arcane pg.83)
Scribe Scroll (PHB pg.99)
Skill Focus (Spellcraft) (PHB pg. 100)
Spell Focus (Conjuration) (PHB pg. 100)

Cloak of Resistance +1
Masterwork Longbow
100 arrows
Dagger
Ring of Protection +1
Wand of True Strike (50 charges)
Headband of Inteleect +2
Potions of Cure Light Wounds (3)
Heward's Handy Haversack
Basic Adventuring Gear (outfit, bedroll, shovel, 10-ft pole, etc)
5 gp, 5 sp

Carrying Capacity
Light Load 26 lb.
Medium Load 53 lb.
Heavy Load 80 lb.
Lift Over Head 80 lb.
Lift Off Ground 160 lb.
Push or Drag 400 lb.
Currently carrying light load

Spellbook:

Spoiler: 

0-All wizard cantrips
1-Benign Transposition (See below), Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Grease, Identify, Lesser Electric Orb (Complete Arcane), Lesser Orb of Acid (Complete Arcane), Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Protection from Law, Ray of Clumsiness (See Below), Ray of Enfeeblement, Reduce Person, Shield, Silent Image, Tensor's Floating Disk, True Strike, Unseen Servant, Ventriloquism
2-Baleful Transposition (See Below), False Life, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Ray of Sickness, Scorching Ray, Spider Climb
3-Fireball, Greater Mage Armor (Complete Arcane), Haste, Invisibility Sphere, Mass Snake's Swiftness (See Below), Nauseating Breath (See Below), Resonating Bolt (See Below), Slow, Unluck (See Below)

BENIGN TRANSPOSITION

Spoiler: 
Conjuration (Teleportation)
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Targets: Two willing creatures of up to Large size
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

Two target creatures, of which you can be one, instantly swap positions. Both subjects must be within range. Objects carried by the creatures (up to the creatures' maximum loads) go with them, but other creatures do not, even if they are carried. The movement is instantaneous and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.



RAY OF CLUMSINESS

Spoiler: 

Transmutation
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: Ray
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes

You must succeed on a ranged touch attack with the ray to strike a target. The energy of the ray stiffens the subject's muscles and joints, making it more difficult for the subject to move. The subject takes a penalty to Dexterity equal to 1d6+1 per two caster levels (maximum penalty 1d6+5, minimum Dexterity 1). 


RAY OF SICKNESS

Spoiler: 

Necromancy
Level: Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./ 2 levels)
Effect: Ray
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes

You must succeed on a ranged touch attack with the ray to strike a target. If your ranged touch attack hits, the subject becomes sickened. 

BALEFUL TRANSPOSITION

Spoiler: 

Conjuration (Teleportation)
Level: Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Targets: Two creatures of up to Large size
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

Two target creatures, of which you can be one, instantly swap positions. A solid object such as the ground, a bridge, or a rope must connect the creatures. Both subjects must be within range. Objects carried by the creatures (up to the creatures' maximum loads) go with them, but other creatures do not, even if they are carried. The movement is instantaneous and does not provoke attacks of opportunity.
If either creature succeeds on its Will save, the spell is negated. 

SNAKE'S SWIFTNESS

Spoiler: 

Transmutation
Level: Drd 1, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S, M/DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One allied creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

The subject can immediately make one melee or ranged attack. Taking this action doesn't affect the subject's normal place in the initiative order. This is a single attack and follows the standard rules for attacking.
This spell does not allow the subject to make more than one additional attack in a round. If the subject has already made an additional attack, due to a prior casting of this spell, from the haste spell, or from any other source, this spell fails.
Arcane Material Component: A few scales from a snake.


UNLUCK

Spoiler: 

Divination
Level: Brd 3, Sor/Wiz 3 
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action 
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels) 
Target: One creature
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

When you cast this spell, you negatively influence the randomness of fortune for the target. Whenever the affected creature undertakes an action involving random chance (specifically, whenever any die roll is made for the creature, including attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws), two separate rolls are made and the worse result applied.
A creature carrying a stone of good luck is immune to the effect of unluck. 
Material Component: A piece of a broken mirror.


SNAKE'S SWIFTNESS, MASS

Spoiler: 

Transmutation
Level: Drd 2, Sor/Wiz 3
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Targets: Allied creatures in a 20-ft.-radius burst

This spell functions like snake's swiftness, except that it affects multiple allies out to medium range. 

RESONATING BOLT

Spoiler: 

Evocation [Sonic]
Level: Brd 4, Sor/Wiz 3
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 60 ft.
Area: 60-ft. line
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half
Spell Resistance: Yes

The bolt of sonic energy deals 1d4 points of sonic damage per caster level (maximum 10d4) to each creature within its area. In addition, a resonating bolt deals full damage to objects and can easily shatter or break interposing barriers. If the bolt destroys a barrier, it can continue beyond the barrier if its range permits; otherwise, it stops.


NAUSEATING BREATH

Spoiler: 

Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Clr 3, Sor/Wiz 3
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 30 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped burst
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: No

You breathe out a cone of nauseating vapors. Any creature in the area must succeed on a Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1d6 rounds.
Material Component: A piece of fish at least one day old. 

Familiar

Spoiler: 

Polly
Weasel Familiar 
Magical Beast (augmented animal)
hp 11
Attacks: Bite +3 melee (1d4-3)
AC: 17 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +3 Natural Armor), ff 15, touch 14 
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +7
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 5


Appearance and Personality:

Spoiler: 

Thryd always looks rather bedraggled, even when her circumstances have been better. She has the dark golden skin and light blonde hair characteristic of her family (and has been known to punch any who suggests she resembles a drow), but her hair is generally haphazardly cut as if she had done it herself (which she usually does) and wind-tangled, and her skin is smudged with ink, dirt, and on occasion blood stains.
Thryd is currently wearing a cobbled together set of clothing, consisting of heavy boots, a light tunic, and what look like harem pants. She takes a perverse pride in her appearance, and generally resists any attempts to change it.



Background:

Spoiler: 

If asked, Thryd will blame inbreeding and the wind for her peculiar behavior, though always in a manner that suggests her response is at least half in jest. Inbreeding due to the fact that her family, having had to leave behind much of their wealth and all of their lands when they Retreated to Evermeet, took to marrying cousin to cousin (and on occasion even closer relations) to maintain their remaining fortune as well as their “noble blood”. The wind, because for as long as she can remember she has felt a wind blowing around and through her body, even when others inform her that the air is still.

Despite her early erratic behavior, House Ornithalar was able to send its youngest scion to one of Evermeet’s wizarding schools, the traditional, rigid kind that required you to be able to recite your (pure) Elven heritage for at least 20 generations and little else. There Thryd took to magic like nothing else, learning the shape spells with such ease that some of her teachers grew suspicious that she had sorcerous powers. Thryd, however, realized that her talent came from the wind; she could feel her spells in it, and learned how to shape and push them to greater effectiveness and potency. Beginning to chafe under her instructors’ hidebound ways and growing tired of the whispers that she heard between them and the other students, one day she swiped a portal key and stepped through its portal, not even bothering to find out its destination. It dumped her on the edge of the Anauroch, and only her magic kept her alive. Since then, she’s gradually wandered south, into the more hospitable nation of Cormyr.

Thryd, though always somewhat unbalanced, is neither delusional nor psychotic. Being on her own has forced her to learn how to pull herself together, so in dangerous or stressful situations she appears to be normal. Thryd has so far resisted any attempts from well-meaning clerics to assist her with her “condition”; she believes that it allows her to perceive the Weave and wield her magic more purely than anything else.
[/sblock]

Leonara Swiftwind[sblock]
Female Wood Elf, 5th-Level Elf Ranger (XP 14,556)
Medium Humanoid (Elf)

Hit Dice: 2d6+3d8+5 (28 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 19 (+4 Dex, +5 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/+9
Attack: Elvencraft Darkwood Composite Longbow (+4 Str) +10 ranged (1d8+4/x3) or Elvencraft Darkwood Composite Longbow +10 melee (1d6+6) or Heavy Flail +9 melee (1d10+6/19-20)
Full Attack: Elvencraft Darkwood Composite Longbow (+4 Str) +8/+8 ranged (1d8+4/x3) or Elvencraft Darkwood Composite Longbow +10 melee (1d6+6) or Heavy Flail +9 melee (1d10+6/19-20)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Elf Favored Enemy (Undead +6, Orc +3), Spells
Special Qualities: Elf Traits, Wild Empathy (+7[11]), Combat Style (archery), Elven Hound Companion
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +2 (+2 vs enchantments)
Abilities: Str 16(18), Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Climb* +5(1), Handle Animal +5[9](5), Hide* +10(6), Jump* +9(5), Knowledge (nature) +7(5), Listen +10(7), Move Silently* +10(6), Search +7(5), Spot +10(7), Survival[aboveground/tracking] +6[8/10](5), Tumble* +9(3cc); * Armor Check Penalty 0
Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency (except Tower Shield), Track, Endurance, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Natural Bond
Home Region: Elven Court
Patron Deity: Mielikki
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Leonara stands 5 feet 5 inches tall and weighs 117 pounds. She is 122 years old. Her long, black hair is worn in a single braid, a few strands of hair framing the fine-featured face with emerald eyes. Her lithe and athletic figure is dressed in comfortable leathers, on top of which she wears a simple green tunic and her finely crafted mithril chain shirt. A leathern bandoleer with several small pockets sits across her chest, and along with her backpack, to which her flail is strapped, and a wide grey-green hooded cloak, she wears a quiver on her back, next to which she has her darkwood longbow slung over one shoulder.

Leonara speaks Common, Chondathan and Elven.

Spells: As 5th-level ranger
Spells per Day (1; save DC 11 + spell level):
1st - Hunter's Mercy.

Equipment: Elvencraft Darkwood Composite Longbow (+4 Str, MW ranged, MW melee), Cold Iron Arrows (50), Cold Iron Fire Arrows (15), Silver Arrows (20), Heavy Flail, Dagger, +1 Mithril Chain Shirt, Traveler's Outfit (2), Backpack, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, MW Bandoleer, Belt Pouch (2), Silk Rope (100 ft.), Sack (2), Waterskin (2), Wooden Holy Symbol of Mielikki, Tanglefoot Bag (2), Alchemical Sleep Gas, Belt of Ogre Strength +2, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (40 charges), Wand of Hunter's Mercy (38 charges), Scroll of Barkskin, Scroll of Tree Shape; 9 gp, 6 sp, 0 cp.

Stalker, cooshee companion: Medium magical beast (animal); HD 4; hp 34; Init +4; Spd 50 ft.; AC 23, touch 14, flat-footed 19; Base Atk +4; Grp +8; Atk/full Atk Bite +8 melee (1d8+6); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SQ low-light vision, immune to sleep, resist enchantment, scent, sprint (250 ft. charge, 1/hour), link, share spells, evasion; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +2 (+2 vs enchantments); Str 18, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 8.
Skills and Feats: Balance +8, Hide +8, Jump +16, Listen +6, Spot +6, Survival (tracking by scent) +2/6, Swim +8; Improved Natural Attack (bite), Track, Improved Natural Armor.
Tricks: Attack (all creatures), Come, Defend, Guard, Heel, Track, Assist Attack.
Equipment: Leather Barding.

Background: 
Spoiler: 
It was not the most peaceful life, that Leonara lived. The wood elf was born into a small elven community living near the old Elven Court in Cormanthor, the former home of the elves on Faerûn. Most of her kin had long forsaken their ancient home during the Elven Retreat and travelled to other places, like Evermeet or Evereska, and only few remained. The peace inside the impressive forest was often disturbed. With most of the elven defenses broken or disabled, it fell to the last elven inhabitants of Cormanthor to fend for themselves. The drow had begun to secure a foothold from where they were raiding the weaker communities, they did not yet dare to come close to the old Elven Court, but that was just a matter of time. Orc and gnoll bands were roaming freely beneath the giant maple trees. But the former Elven Court was still the most secure place to be.
Leonara has been trained in the ways of the forest, the language of the animals, and in the fine art of elven warcraft, swordplay and archery. The ranger also had learned about the strengths and weaknesses of the living dead, which were often found near the ruins of Myth Drannor, where countless adventurers and treasure hunters had perished in the past. She sometimes accompanied raiding parties, that set out for the ancient ruins, fending off the undead, to drive them back before they would become a problem. Whenever the Elven Court itself was in danger, she was also there to defend its borders against humanoid raiders with her bow. But all that lies the past now.
A few years ago, Leonara left Cormanthor together with an elven warband, to venture out into the lands of man. The elves would not be able to stand against the constant attacks alone, and the human lands were also plagued by war as it was known. It was the decision of the leaders of their community, that they would go and aid the humans in their struggle in the hope, that they would come to the defense of Cormanthor in turn. So they set out, equipped with the finest arms and armors the elves had to spare. At Leonara's side was the elven hound Stalker, an impressive canine with a natural bond to the elven race and a distrust in all others. Only an elf could rear and train the cooshee, as they are called in the elven tongue. Stalker was Leonara's companion for some years already, found and trained as a pup, the long-lived hound accompanied the elf on hunt and raid alike since he was old enough.
The elves travelled to the south-west, to Cormyr, where they fought against orcish and goblinoid war parties. In one of those battles Leonara was seperated from her companions together with a few human militiamen. She found out later after the attackers were defeated, that her troupe had been routed. Most of them were likely dead. A search revealed only few survivors, but most of the other elves remained missing. Many of the human survivors were headed back to the city of Eveningstar, where they would recover and lend their strength to the local authorities. Leonara accompanied them, it was as good a place as any other this far from her home, and the prospect of seeing the tressym, the winged cats common to that area the other soldiers had told her of, filled her elven heart with joy.

Elf Ranger, Elven Hound and Elvencraft Bow:

Spoiler: 
ELF RANGER

Hit Die: d6 (used for substitution levels only)
Skill Points: 8+Int (Balance as additional class skill for substitution levels only)

1st Elf Favored Enemy replaces Favored Enemy
4th Elven Hound Companion

Elf Favored Enemy (Ex): An elf ranger's favored enemy ability grants him a +2 bonus to Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Survival checks used against creatures of the chosen type, and a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures. If the elf ranger chooses humanoid (orc), undead or "servants of Lolth" as his favored enemy, these bonuses rise to +3. "Servants of Lolth" includes drow, monstrous spiders of all sizes, and driders; this is an addition to the normal list of options for a ranger's favored enemy found on page 47 of the Player's Handbook.
This substitution feature replaces the standard ranger's 1st-level favore enemy class feature.
This substitution feature also affects the elf ranger's later improvements to his favored enemy ability. Each time an elf ranger gains a new favored enemy, he can increase the bonus for one favored enemy by 2, or 3 if he chooses to increase his bonus against orcs, undead or servants of Lolth.

Elven Hound Companion (Ex): A 4th-level elf ranger can select an elven hound (see page 189) as his animal companion, even though the creature is a magical beast. For the purpose of any of the ranger's spells that affect animals, as well as his use of Handle Animal or wild empathy on the companion, the elven hound is treated as an animal.

ELVEN HOUND

Medium Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 2d10+2 (13 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural armor), touch 14, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+5
Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d8+4)
Full Attack: Bite +5 melee (1d8+4)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: Immune to sleep, low-light vision, resist enchantment, scent, sprint
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +1
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 8
Skills: Balance +7, Hide +7, Jump +15, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival* +2, Swim +6
Feats: Improved Natural Attack (bite), Track
Environment: Temperate forests
Organization: Solitary or pack (5-12)
Challenge Rating: 1
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 3-6 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: -

This odd-looking dog seems almost as big as a pony. It has a thick, greenish coat with large brown spots. It has exceedingly large feet with very long claws for a dog.

The elven hound (called the cooshee in Elven) is a massive dog. It is most commonly found in the company of wood elves, who use it for both hunting and guard duties. Occasionally, high elves or gray elves will keep kennels of these dogs.
An elven hound weighs more than 200 pounds and often stands as much as 2 feet high at the shoulders. Its huge paws house strong claws, which are curved to provide better traction in the soft loam of the forest lands. Its tail generally arcs over its back, but it hangs between the creature's legs when the hound is being scolded. Its ears point straight up, giving the creature an attentive, intelligent look. Cooshees are long-lived creatures, commonly reaching 100 years of age.

Combat

An elven hound is a very effective fighting machine. It has a bone-crunching bite, capable of dropping an orc warrior. Elves say one elven hound is worth five orcs; that's an exaggeration, to be sure, but an elven hound is a ferocious combatant nevertheless, especially when attacking prey distracted by a hail of elven arrows.

Resist Enchantment (Ex): Like their elf masters, elven hounds have a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.

Sprint (Ex): Although an elven hound can go head to head with many creatures, its strength lies in the chase. Once per hour, an elven hound can move five times its normal speed (250 feet) when it makes a charge.

Skills: Elven hounds have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, Jump, and Swim checks, and a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks. *Elven hounds have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.

WEAPON MODIFICATIONS

Bow, Elvencraft: One of the biggest problems facing any archer is deciding what to do when a foe gets within melee reach. Does one stand fast and take the consequences (which can prove painful if not deadly), fall back (not always practical), or drop the bow and draw a melee weapon (inconvenient at best). Elf bowyers have made the choice somewhat less difficult by crafting bows that can stand up to melee combat. Thanks to elven ingenuity, these weapons work as well as melee weapons as they do as ranged weapons.
An elvencraft bow is thicker and heavier than a normal bow. An elvencraft shortbow functions as a club when wielded as a melee weapon. An elvencraft longbow functions as a quarterstaff when wielded as a melee weapon. The wielder incurs no penalty on attack roll when using an elvencraft bow as a melee weapon.
A character wielding an elvencraft bow can freely interchange melee and ranged attacks during the same round. When wielding an elvencraft bow, the user threatens the squares around him no matter how he last used the weapon.
Magical enhancements to an elvencraft bow only affects its use as a bow. Enhancements to the melee capabilites of the weapon must be added seperately.
An elvencraft bow costs 300 gp more than a normal bow.
[/sblock]

Glandred d'Azerkyn - Shield Maiden of Azerkyn[sblock] 
Dwarf (Shield) Fighter 5 
Medium Humanoid 
Alignment: Neutral Good 
Deity: Haela Brightaxe (Lady of the Fray, Luckmaiden)
Region: Cormyr, Eagle Peak, Storm Horns (hamlet, 153; FRCS 112)
Sex: Female
Height: 4’7” 
Weight: 132 lbs 
Skin: Dark, almost red tone 
Exp: 14556

Hair:  Flame red
Eyes: Orange 
Age: 121 

Str: 18 (+4) [13 points] 
Dex: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Con: 16 (+3) [6 points]
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Wis: 9 (-1) [1 points] 
Cha: 8 (-1) [2 points] 
* +2 con; -2 Cha
Level: +1 Str (4th)

Racial Abilities
Darkvision 60'
Stonecunning
Weapon Familiarity - dwarven urgoshes and waraxes
Stability - +4 to resist bull rush and trip attempts when standing on the ground

Class Abilities 
proficient with all simple and martial weapons
proficient with all armour and shields
bonus feat x 3 (1, 2 and 4)

Hit Dice: 5d10 
HP: 47 Current: 35
AC: 22 (+1 Dex, +7 Armour, +1 Buckler, +2 Magic, +1 Feat) Touch – 11, Flat-footed – 20
ACP: -4
Init:  +1 (+1 Dex) 
Speed: 15ft 
*+4 dodge bonus to AC vs giants

Saves: 
Fortitude +8 [4 base, +3 Con, +1 Magic]
Reflex +3 [+1 base, +1 Dex, +1 Magic] 
Will +1 [+1 base, -1 Wis, +1 Magic] 
*+4 vs fire effects (Azerblood); +2 vs poison (dwarf); +2 vs spells and spell effects (dwarf)

BAB/Grapple: +5/+9
Melee Atk: +11 Dwarven Waraxe (1d10+4/x3) - +1 weapon focus, +1 magic
Melee Atk: +10 Hand Axe (1d6+4, x3) - +1 m/work
2 handed: +9/+8
Melee Atk: +10 Warhammer (1d8+4/x3) - +1 m/work
Ranged Atk: +6 Light Crossbow (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80')
* +1 attacks vs orcs and goblinoids (dwarf)

Class Skills: 12+3+3+3+3
Climb 6 [6 ranks, +4 Str, -4 ACP]
Craft (weaponsmithing) 8 [6 ranks, +1 Int, +1 Azerblood]
Handle Animal -1 [0 ranks, -1 Chr]
Intimidate 5 [6 ranks, -1 Chr]
Jump 6 [6 ranks, +4 Str, -4 ACP]
Ride 1 [+1 Dex]
Swim -4 [0 ranks, +4 Str, -8 ACP]
*+2 Appraise (stone or metal) (dwarf); +2 Craft (stone or metal) (dwarf)

Feats: 
1. Azerblood - descendant of Clan Azerkyn - +4 saves versus fire effects, +1 craft  (armoursmithing, blacksmithing and weaponsmithing) RofF
1. Weapon Focus (dwarven waraxe) - +1 attacks
2. Two Weapon Fighting
3. Shielded Axe - Keep buckler bonus when fighting with dwarf waraxe and handaxe RoS
4. Heavy Armour Optimisation -1 ACP, +1 AC RoS

Languages: Dwarf, Common, Ignan

Equipment 100/200/300 300/600 1500

Wearing or carrying at hand 
Masterwork Banded Mail +2 – 4400 gp (35 lb) ACP -5
Masterwork Buckler - 165 gp (5lb) ACP 0
Dagger - 2 gp (1lb)
Masterwork Dwarf Waraxe +1 – 2330 gp (5lb) (Slashing)
Masterwork Hand Axe – 306 gp (3lb) (Slashing)
Masterwork Warhammer – 312 gp (5 lbs) (Bludgeoning)
Light Crossbow - 35 gp (4lb) (Piercing)
20 bolts - 2 gp (4lb)

In or on containers 
Backpack - 2gp (2 lbs) 
Waterskin – 1gp (4 lbs) 
Flint and Steel – 1 gp (--)   
Whetstone - 2cp (1lb)
Bedroll - 1sp (5lb)
20 days Iron Rations - 10gp (10lb)
Potion of Bulls Strength - 300gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 - 1000gp
Potion of Hide from Undead - 50gp
Potion of Jump - 50gp

Total weight carried – 88 lbs, light load. 

Money 
23gp 4 sp 4 cp

Appearance, Personality, Background:

Spoiler: 

Appearance: Glandred is well muscled with bronze, almost red skin. Her hair is worn long and, like the downy growth upon her cheeks, is a fiery orange in colour. Her eyes are dark, almost black with pale orange pupils. She favours dark colours, particularly mauves, purples, reds, blues and deep oranges and yellows. She carries herself with a swaggering confidence gained through the knowledge that she seems to finally be in control of her own destiny.

Personality: Glandred is a little confused. There seems to be large chunks of her memory that are missing. She doesn't have any idea what happened previous to the last year and she acts accordingly. She is a little paranoid, seeing a threat behind every shadow, she is cautious around strangers though always ready to take matters into her own hands. She is impatient and hates standing in ques or large crowds. If she trusts someone she trusts them implicitly, and can be easily led by such individuals.

Background: Glandred literally translates as Forgotten or Lost Maiden (RoS 25). Glandred has no idea as to her past. She woke up just over a year ago high in the Storm Horns battered and bruised. She wandered for a couple of days before, half dead, she stumbled into Eagle Peak. She only had the possessions she wore and no money and so was forced to work for the human smith Belden for a year and a day in return for lodgings, a stipend and a little extra equipment once the tenure was over.

Glandred proved to be a great asset to Belden and secretly he squirreled away a portion of the money he made from her wares. After the term of the contract was up Belden presented Glandred with a warhammer and her share of the takings from the year. Glandred, although moved to tears by the friendship of Belden, had resolved to depart as soon as she could so she could try and solve the mystery of her past.

Glandred said her goodbyes to Belden not more than 3 weeks ago and has slowly made her way out of the Storm Horns and through Cormyr since. She has been in Eveningstar for only a week and is starting to run low on funds. She is reluctant to get a job at another smithy so soon after leaving her last job and so is looking for a more direct means to earn some money, and a chance to practice her martial skills.

Note: She recalls her surname but not the signifigance of its meaning.
[/sblock]

Chik Hatcher[sblock]
Male Human
Rogue 1/Warlock 1/Human Paragon 3
Neutral Good
Worships Tymora



Str 10 (+0) (2 points)
Dex 18 (+4) (13 points, +1 level)
Con 11 (+0) (3 points)
Int 18 (+4) (10 points, +2 racial)
Wis 8 (-1) (0 points)
Cha 10 (+0) (2 points)

Hit Points: 20 (3d6+2d8)
AC: 20 (10, +4 dex, +5 armor, +1 shield), Touch: 14, Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +4
BAB: +2, Grapple: +2
Speed: 30 feet 

Saves
Fort: +1 (+0 rogue, +0 warlock, +1 human paragon, +0 con)
Ref: +7 (+2 rogue, +0 warlock, +1 human paragon, +3 dex)
Will: +4 (+0 rogue, +2 warlock, +3 human paragon, -1 wis)
Attacks
+2 melee, dagger, 1d4 (+1d6 sneak attack), 19-20/x2
+4 ranged, eldritch blast, 2d6 (+1d6 sneak attack), x2, 60' range
Skills 48 rogue, 6 warlock, 24 human paragon, 8 human (86 total)
Bluff +4 (4 ranks, +0 cha)
Decipher Script +11 (7 ranks, +4 int)
Disable Device +18 (8 ranks, +4 int, +6 fiendish fingers)
Escape Artist +11 (7 ranks, +4 dex)
Hide +12 (8 ranks, +4 dex)
Knoledge (Arcana) +8 (4 ranks, +4 int)
Move Silently +12 (8 ranks, +4 dex)
Open Lock +18 (8 ranks, +4 int, +6 fiendish fingers)
Search +17 (8 ranks, +4 int, +5 competence)
Slight of Hand +14 (4 ranks, +4 dex, +6 fiendish fingers)
Spot +7 (8 ranks, -1 wis)
Tumble +8 (4 ranks, +4 dex)
Use Magic Device +8 (8 ranks, +0 cha)
Speaks Common,
Armor Check Penalty: -? (-? armor, -? shield)
Feats
Able Learner (Level 1 – Race – RoD)
Mortalbane (Level 1 – Character – BoVD)
Point Blank Shot (Level 3 – Character)
Precise Shot (Level 4 – Human Paragon Bonus)
Racial Traits
Size: Medium
Base Speed: 30 ft.
Skill Bonuses: 4 extra skill points at first level, 1 extra skill point each level thereafter
One Bonus Feat at first level
Favored Class: Warlock
Special Abilities
Sneak Attack 1d6 (Rogue 1)
Trapfinding (Rogue 1)
Eldritch Blast 2d6 (Warlock 3)
Adaptive Learning (Human Paragon 1)
Caster Levels:
CL 3 Warlock
Warlock Invocations
Fiendish Fingers*:+6 bonus to disable device, open lock, and sleight of hand checks active 24 hours/day
Spider Walk:As the spell, active 24 hours/day
Equipment
Twin Daggers-4 gp, 2 lbs
Mithral Breastplate-4,200 gp, 12.5 lbs
Buckler-15 gp, 1 lb
Traveler’s Outfit-1 gp, 5 lbs.
Goggles of Minute Seeing-1,250 gp, - lbs.
Wand of Lesser Vigor (CD)-750 gp (45 charges)
278 Platinum Pieces (6.5 lbs.)

Appearance/Personality
Chik is a handsome fellow, with the well shaped face of a young man, framed in slightly wavy black hair that hangs down around his ears. Despite his good looks, he gives off a kind of menacing air that usually makes people somewhat uncomfortable around him. Chik wears a well made breastplate for protection, and the dagger worn at his hip is exposed for all to see.

For anyone who has spent some time with Chik, it’s easy to tell that he is a man with the best of intentions, but who often looses his temper, resulting in fits of rage that often get him in trouble. His friendship is loyal, but hard to earn. Chik doesn’t talk about his past much, but given his emotional problems and the constant battle he seems to be fighting with some inner demon, it’s easy to see that there are some skeletons in the closet.


Background
Chick was abandoned by his father at a young age, and he grew up in an orphanage in Immersea until he was almost nine years old. Being a poor kid with lots of free time in a city of rich nobles, it didn’t take Chik long to develop into a mischievous child who often got into trouble for “acquiring” things that didn’t belong to him. Even though his life took the same form as many of the kids around him, Chik always felt a bit different. Most of the lessons they were taught buy the house-wives seemed to make sense to the other children, while Chik really had to struggle with things to make them make sense. For instance, everyone else seemed to understand that stealing was wrong, and while Chik had that intuition (in a very weak sense), he also had something inside him that told him there was no problem with doing things like that.

If his other mischief wasn’t enough, Chik got into many fights during his younger years, mostly as a result of people picking on his name. Chik hated the name, but he couldn’t let it go for some reason and always refused to use nicknames. After all, it was the only connection he had to his past. One time when he was being harassed by another child who quickly ran to hide by locking himself behind the cellar door, Chik discovered something else about himself – he was able to wield some kind of magic. Not knowing what he was doing, he let the anger within him explode outward and actually destroyed the door in a flash of purple fire, leaving the child behind it scared, and the mistress of the orphanage too worried to keep such a liability around.

And so it was that Chik, now only 12 years old, was abandoned to the world once again-only this time he didn’t mind. He spent a good deal of time traveling around Cormyr, grappling with the things he had been taught as a child and his innate nature that led him to do things that were often objectionable. After traveling for eight years and still carrying on this inner struggle, Chik is both closer to the truth and further away from it. He has accepted the rightness and wrongness of certain kinds of actions, and tries his best to lead a moral life, but he also finds joy in the chaos of life that often accompanies an absence of such morals. 

Chik is on his way to Eveningstar right now, hearing that there are ruins about that might be profitable to explore. He enjoys those kinds of jobs since he has some skill at carefully finding his way through dangerously trapped places, but right now he is hoping to find some company to travel with.

If you want a further glimpse into the mind of this troubled young man, read on…

Why in the nine hells would someone name their kid Chik? Aw, never mind that question, I’ve been askin it ever since I was a lad and kids used to make fun of me while I played with them. I suppose my father, whoever the bastard was, must have know that with a name like this, I’d either grow up tough or die trying, and anything in between wasn’t worth the trouble of givin me a proper name. He musta had a harsh view of the world, but I suppose I can’t fault him for that.

Still, it bothers me on nights like this when I sit outside a tavern, bruised up and a couple of silvers short after a bad rumble inside. No real reason for it, but folks just can’t help but make a few jabs when they find out what my name is. Course I can’t help but smash their face in neither…but I suppose we all have our weaknesses. Sometimes I think mine aren’t just weaknesses though, but rather something deep down inside me, pullin my gut this way and that, tryin ta make me do stuff I know better than to.

Strange thing is, it’s that same feeling in my gut that seems to give me the strange powers I have. Ever since I can remember, since my young days living at the orphanage, I always felt like something was different about me, and I knew it was true when I finally blew a hole in the wall on accident with some funny magical power. Memories like that don’t do much for me now. Best I can hope for is to keep on surviving, and god knows it’s a game of dice in this world.

Well I may not have found as much drink as I would have like tonight, and I sure as hell missed my chance with that serving maid, but at least I left one of those fellows with a messed up face. I suppose this town's gonna be tired of me pretty soon, so I might as well start packing. If I remember right, there's a little town called Eveningstar right up the road a ways. Ya, that’s right, I heard there might be some exploring to do around the countryside while I’m there and a small town like that won’t have any trouble in store for someone like me…

*Fiendish Fingers
Spoiler: 

Least; 2nd
By invoking this ability, you gain acute senses that help you manipulate fine objects. You gain a +6 bonus on Disable Device, Open Lock, and Sleight of Hand checks for 24 hours. 

Future Plans

Spoiler: 
At level up, Chik plans to take a level of Spellthief. Following that, he will be progressing through all ten levels of Arcane Trickster. 
[/sblock]

Nira[sblock]
Nira Cytadell stands at about 5’7”, has brown skin with high almost elven like check bones and has rich honey colored oval eyes. Her long dark hair runs down to the middle of back, has a rich brown hue to it and is complimented with vibrant sandy streaks of blond running randomly though out it. Her shirt and trousers are simple and earth toned matched with a light dark green cloak to help protect her from the elements. She caries a small light satchel fitted comfortably over of her shoulder and under her cloak with her Savior’s Holy symbol tied loosely around her neck in a silk chain. The only noticeable means of protecting herself is a hand carved master worked bow that is either carried across her back or in her hand and a small beautifully carved dagger that is worn on her left hip.

 Name: Nira Cydatell  
Class: Druid 3 / Bard 2         Age: 24
Race:  Human                    Height: 5' 6"
Size:  Medium                   Weight: 120 lbs
Gender: Female                  Eyes: Sandy
Alignment: Neautral Good        Hair: Dirty & Bright Blond
Deity: Silvanus                 Skin: Light Brown	

Class & Racial Traits:
Character Level		Human  
1 Feat at First Leve	1 Free Feat at 1st Level               
1 Feat at Third Level	+4 Skills points at 1st Level 
+1 Ability Modifier	+1 Skill point at each additional level

Druid			Bard
Animal Companion	Bardic Music (2xDay)
Nature Sense		   Countersong
Wild Empathy (+6)	   Fascinate	
Woodland Stride		   Inspire Courage +1
Trackless Step		Bardic Knowledge

Str: 10 (+0)      Level: 5        XP: 12056
Dex: 14 (+2)      BAB: +3         HP: 22  (3d8+2d6)
Con: 10 (+0)      Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 12 (+1)      Speed: 30'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 17 (+3)      Init: +2        Spell Save: - 
Cha: 16 (+3)      ACP: -0         Spell Fail: 10%

         Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:   10     +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 13      Flat-Footed: 12

        Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:     3    +0    +1   +4
Ref:      4    +2    +1   +7
Will:     6    +3    +1   +10

Armor           Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost
St. Leather +1,  +4     +6     0    10%  15 lbs    1765gp
   Leafweave (RoW)

Weapon           Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost  
C. Shortbow,MW     +6      1d6          x3       70ft   2 lbs   375gp
Dagger,MW	   +4      1d4       19-20x2     10ft   1 lbs   302gp


Equipment                Cost / Weight
Explorers outfit x1      (10 gp / 12 lb)
Flint & Steel            (1 gp / 0 lb)
Holy Symbol (Silver)     (25 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch               (1 gp / .5 lb)
Potion, Cure Light x2    (100 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Pro. From Evil x2(100 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Remove Fear x1   (50 gp / 0 lb)
Cloak of Charisma +2	 (4000 gp / 0 lb)
Vest of Resistamce +1    (1000 gp / 0 lb)
Bag of Holding I	 (2500 gp / 0 lb)
Masterwork Instruments:
    Fiddle: Increases the save for Charm & Fear by +1 
    Harp: Targets 1 additional creature w/ Fasinate & Inspire Greatness
    Lute: +1 caster level for bardic music effects 
    Mandolin: Increases attack +1, decreases damage & saves -1

Total Gold Spent: 10229
Total Gold Remaining: 9000

Current Capacity: Light (30)
Carry Capacity:  Light: 0 – 33 Med.: 34 – 66 Heavy: 67 – 100 
                             Lift: 200 Drag: 500
Languages: Druidic, Common, & Elven 

Feats: (3)
Versatile Performer (Vocals), Ashbound, Greenbound Summoning   

Skill Points: 52    Max Ranks: 8    
Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise                    Int    0    +1           1
Balance                     Dex    0    +2           2
Bluff                       Cha    0    +3           3
Climb                       Str    0     0           0
Concentration               Con    8    +0           8
Craft                       Int    0    +1           1
Decipher Script             Int    0    +1           1 
Diplomacy                   Cha    0    +3           3
Disable Device              Dex    0    +2           2
Disguise                    Cha    0    +3           3
Escape Artist               Dex    0    +2           2
Forgery                     Int    0    +1           0
Gather Information          Cha    0    +3           3
Handle Animal               Cha    5    +3           8
Heal                        Wis    5    +3           8
Hide                        Dex    0    +2           2
Intimidate                  Cha    0    +3           3
Jump                        Str    0     0           0
Knowledge (Nature)          Int    8    +1    +2    11 
Knowledge (Bardic)          Int    5    +1           6
Listen                      Wis    4    +3           7
Move Silently               Dex    4    +2           6
Open Lock                   Dex    0    +2           2
Perform (Strings)           Cha    8    +3    +2    13
Perform (Vocals)           Cha    8    +3    +2    13   ** Versatile Performer Bonus
Profession                  Wis    0    +3           3  
Ride                        Dex    0    +2           2 
Search                      Int    0    +1           1
Sense Motive                Wis    0    +3           3
Sleight of Hand             Dex    0    +2           2
Spellcraft                  Int    0    +1           1
Spot                        Wis    3    +3           6
Survival                     Wis    5    +3     +2   10
Swim                        Str    0     0           0
Tumble                      Dex    0    +2           2
Use Magic Device            Cha    0    +3           3
Use Rope                    Dex    0    +2           2
Denotes Class Skill -Bard
Denotes Class Skill -Druid

Bard   (DAYxTOTAL)  Base DC: 13 + Spell Level  Bonus Spells Per Day: +3
0 Level (6x5)	1st Level (3x2)
Read Magic	Inpirational Boost	
Detect Magic	Charm Person
Resistance
Mage Hand
Light

Druid    Base DC: 13 + Spell Level  Bonus Spells: +3
0 Level (7)	1st Level (5)	    2nd Level (4)
Dawn	     x1 Snake Swiftness x2  S.N. Ally II  x4
Create Water x2 Entagnle        x2
Resize       x2 Cure Light      x1
Flare        x1
P. Food & Dr x1

Lyric   (Eagle)					
HD: 3d8+3  (25)  Initiative:  +3  Speed: 10 ft (2 squares) Fly: 80ft Average (40 squares) 
AC: 17 (Dex +3, Nat +2, Size +0, Dodge +1) Touch: 14 FF: 13  
Base Attack/Grapple:  +2 / -2   Space/Reach: 5ft / 5ft
Attack: Talon +3 melee (1d6)					
Full Attack:  2x Talon +3 melee (1d6)			
                  & 1x Bite -2 melee (1d6)					
Abilities: Str 11 ; Dex 16 ; Con 12 ; Int 2 ; Wis 14 ; Cha 6			
Saves: Fort:  3, Ref:  5 , Will:  2,   CR: 1		
Special Qualities: Low-Light Vision		
Skills & Feats: Listen +2 & Spot +14, Weapon Finese & Dodge
Tricks Known (8): Attack, Down, Come, Heel, Defend, Seek, Track, & Stay

Greenbound Summoning Template
Spoiler: 

Greenbound Creature
In the crumbling Siluvanedenn ruins of Telardon, powerful and ancient magical energies seep from an unknown number of buried arcane treasures. These energies transform hapless creatures near by into plantlike beings of great strength. A greenbound creature looks much like it did before transformation, although certain changes are apparent. The creature's flesh has been replaced by pulpy wood and thickly corded creepers, and tiny branches stick out from its torso, arms, and legs. Any feathers, hair, or fur is once had have been replaced by some combination of green vines, moss, and leaves. Greenbound Creatures speak any languages they knew before transformation, although their voices are now deep and gravelly.

"Greenbound Creature" is an acquired template that can be added to any animal, fey, giant, humanoid, monstrous humanoid, or vermin (hereafter referred to as the base creature). A greenbound creature uses all the base creature's statistics and special abilities expect as noted here:

Size and Type: The creatures type changes to plant with the appropriate augmented subtype. Do not recalculate base attack bonus, base saves, or skill points. Size is unchanged.
Hit Dice: change all current Hit Dice to d8's.
Armor Class: A greenbound creature's natural armor bonus improves by 6 over that of the base creature.
Attack: A greenbound creature retains all the attacks of the base creature and also gains a slam attack if it didn't have one. If the base creature can use weapons, the greenbound creature retains this ability. A greenbound creature fighting without weapons uses either its slam attack or its primary natural weapon (if it has any). A greenbound creature armed with a weapon uses either its slam attack or a weapon, as it desires.
Full Attack: A greenbound creature has a slam attack. If the base creature does not have this attack form, use the appropriate damage value from the table below according to the greenbound creature's size. A creature that has other kinds of natural weapons retains its old damage or uses the appropriate, value from the table below.

Size______________Base Damage
Fine-------------------1
Diminutive-------------1d2
Tiny-------------------1d3
Small------------------1d4
Medium----------------1d6
Large------------------1d8
Huge------------------2d6
Gargantuan------------2d8
Colossal---------------4d6


Special Attacks: A greenbound creature retains all the special attacks of the base creature and gains those described below:
Spell-Like Abilities: At will--entangle, pass without trace, speak with plants; 1/day--wall of thorns. Caster level equals greenbound creature's character level; save DC 10 + spell level + greenbound creature's Charisma modifier.
Special Qualities: A greenbound creature retains all the special qualities of the base creature and gains those descripted below:
Damage Reduction (Ex): A greenbound creature has damage reduction 10/magic and slashing. A greenbound creature's natural weapons are treated as magical weapon for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.
Fast Healing (Ex): A greenbound creature heals 3 points of damage each round so long as it has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 or fewer hit points, It is slain. 
Grapple Bonus (Ex): The thorny hooks on a greenbound creature's hand and feats grant it a +4 bonus on grapple checks.
Resistance to Cold and Electicity (Ex): A greenbound creature gains resistance 10 to cold and electricity.
Tremorsense (Ex): Greenbound creatures can automatically sense the location of anything within 60 feet that is in contact with the ground.
Abilities: Increase from the Base creature as following: Str +6, Dex +2, Con +4, Cha +4.
Skills: *A greenbound creature gains a +16 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks made in forested areas.
Environment: Any forests.
Organizitation: Same as the base creature.
Challenge Rating: Same as the base creature +2.
Treasure: Standard.
Alignment: Same as the base creature.
Advancement: By character class or as base creature.
Level Adjustment: Same as the base creature +8.

Character Progression & PrC Green Whisperer (Dragon Mag)
Spoiler: 
Code:

Char Level  Class Level     Class Adjustments
     6	     Green Wh 1	     Bardic Knowledge, Bardic Music, Song of the Heart*
     7	     Green Wh 2	     
     8	     Green Wh 3	     Soothe The Savage Beast, Wis +1
     9	     Green Wh 4	     *Music of Growth
    10	     Green Wh 5	     Green Ear

*Devotes Projected Feat selection

Ability Descriptions
Bardic Knowledge: Green Whisperer levels stack with bards in determining max 
bonus, but only when making checks that have something involving plants, animals, the elements, or items associated with these topics. 
Bardic Music: Green Whisperer levels stack with bards in determining abilities,
 duration and so on. 
Spells Per Day: Green Whisperer levels stack with bards and druids in 
determining the amount of spells known and spells per day. They gain additional spells as if they gained a level in each class but gain no other abilities from the druid class. 
Song of the Heart: Increases the effects of all bardic 'Inspire' songs by +1.
Soothe The Savage Beast: Animals & Magical beasts suffer a -2 to saves against
Fascinate, suggestion, and mass suggestion.
Music of Growth: You grant a +4 enhancement bonus to Str & Con scores of
every creature of the animal or plant type within 30ft. Counts as a daily use of bardic 
music 
Green Ear: Mind affecting bardic music abilities effects creatures of the plant
type.[/sblock][/sblock]
Also for those wondering if the current adventure is too hard, bear in mind if you had entered the tree house you would only be facing one or two foes at a time, also Chik could have chosen to withdraw instead of choicing to be harpy bait.

Having said that things are bound to change once Nira uses her countersong ability. 

Morindaest:
You haven't post for a while, so let me know if you're still interested in playing this game, otherwise I'll look at recruiting someone else.


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2006)

Some recent pages:

[IC]
01 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...d.org+thanee+cormyr&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=18
02 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...d.org+thanee+cormyr&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=25









*OOC:*



13 http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...d.org+thanee+cormyr&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=19

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2006)

Did Leonara become captivated before the harpies emerged from the tree?

Otherwise, she would have fired an arrow (readied action IIRC) at the first coming out of the cover.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## gabrion (May 12, 2006)

Just signing in (and marking the thread).



			
				LR said:
			
		

> also Chik could have chosen to withdraw instead of choicing to be harpy bait.




Ya, I hope people don't mind that too much.  I knew full-well he wasn't making the best tactical decision, but sometimes Chik's urge to fight gets the better of him.    Meta-game wise, I was also hoping to hear that countersong again...

In any case, I have a feeling our greenbound friends will be a great help when they arrive and we might even make it through this alive!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 12, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Did Leonara become captivated before the harpies emerged from the tree?
> 
> Otherwise, she would have fired an arrow (readied action IIRC) at the first coming out of the cover.
> 
> ...



The harpies emerged, and then at the begining of the next round three of them started to sing and then they flew down to their current position, then the others attacked, so since you said you'd wait until they emerged from cover, I ruled that you wouldn't get your readied attack as Leonara failed her save before they emerged from cover.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 12, 2006)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Just signing in (and marking the thread).
> 
> Ya, I hope people don't mind that too much.  I knew full-well he wasn't making the best tactical decision, but sometimes Chik's urge to fight gets the better of him.    Meta-game wise, I was also hoping to hear that countersong again...
> 
> In any case, I have a feeling our greenbound friends will be a great help when they arrive and we might even make it through this alive!



Thanks for checking in Gabrion, regarding the greenbound eagles they would be very tough if they had managed to resist the harpies song   , also countersong only affects things in a 30' radius, so sadly you're out of range   but don't worry Chik won't have to suffer for long, I'm sure he'll fail his save vs the coup de graces eventually   

Also sorry about the delay in getting the current post out, it took me a lot of time to do, what with there being so many combatants doing various things


----------



## gabrion (May 12, 2006)

Ok, I think there are a few minor problems with your last IG post LR.



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> ...regarding the greenbound eagles they would be very tough if they had managed to resist the harpies song




IIRC, Greenbound summoning grants the summons the plant type, which has immunity to any mind affecting voodoo.



> but don't worry Chik won't have to suffer for long, I'm sure he'll fail his save vs the coup de graces eventually




Under the entry of captivating song, it says that:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Captivated creatures can take no actions other than to defend themselves. (Thus, a fighter cannot run away or attack but takes no defensive penalties.)




You can interpret that as you will, but it seems to me that the Harpies still need to hit Chik's normal AC (no defensive penalties), and even if you decide he should be at some kind of disadvantage, it definately doesn't seem like he's helpless (which is what's needed for a coup de grace).  

Those are just a couple of rules things I wanted to point out/get clarification on.


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I ruled that you wouldn't get your readied attack as Leonara failed her save before they emerged from cover.




Yeah, that's right then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

Jack is at 36/36 He passed his save and has Evasion versus the Fireball *grumbles about harpies and tearing them apart*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 14, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Jack is at 36/36 He passed his save and has Evasion versus the Fireball *grumbles about harpies and tearing them apart*



Fine


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 14, 2006)

gabrion said:
			
		

> Ok, I think there are a few minor problems with your last IG post LR.



That's not possible I'm blessed with a perfect memory, it's a shame I have a faultly recall though   



> IIRC, Greenbound summoning grants the summons the plant type, which has immunity to any mind affecting voodoo.



D@mn, I looked thru the special qualities of the eagles and failed to see anything mentioned in the greenbound summoning template, it slipped my mind to check the plant type.  I'll let the eagles attack at the begining and end of this round, this will make up for the last round.




> Under the entry of captivating song, it says that:
> 
> 
> > Captivating Song (Su)
> ...



The way that I interpret this is that the captivated individual doesn't have any defense penalties against others, but against the harpy he/she is helpless, as they just stand there and offer *no* resistance, ie dodging etc


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2006)

BTW, shouldn't that effect be considered an enchantment effect (what else could it possibly be? )?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 15, 2006)

I'm away on a business trip for two days, so I won't have a chance to update the IC thread, saying that it's pretty much a foregone conclusion that the harpies will be getting their butt kicked again next round, so we should be able to rap up this side quest by the end of this week


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2006)

Have fun!

Also, just wondering if the eagle’s third attack (bite) was included in their ‘full attack’ attack action.

-Blood


----------



## D20Dazza (May 15, 2006)

Have fun LR, and you're doing an excellent job, nice round wrap-ups mate

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 17, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Have fun!
> 
> Also, just wondering if the eagle’s third attack (bite) was included in their ‘full attack’ attack action.
> 
> -Blood



D@mn  , um of course it was, you don't think I'd make a simple mistake like that do you! 

Also I'll try to update the IC thread today, but it may be delayed as I'm busy at work


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 17, 2006)

I'm going to assume that morindaest no longer wants to play in this game  which works out well since Thyrd is dead.  

I really hope this isn't a trend for my games, I really don't enjoy killing off players, but I am a big believer in reaping what you sow.  All in all this sidetrek was quite a challenge, especially since Glandred found an innovative way to get all of the bad guys to attack at once.    Also the side quest is pretty much finished, all you need to do is search the tree house and recover what spoils you can, I'll let you know how much XP you all got later on today.

Do we need to recruit a new player to play an arcnae caster, or is everyone happy with what you have?

We should make a decision before we start the next adventure, as the next adventure is going to be a long affair, long but rewarding!

Bloodweaver:
The Greenbound feat is overpowered  , so in an effort to balance it out, I'm going to treat it as a +1 meatmagic feat, so you'll need to prepare Summon Nature Ally spells which are adjusted by this feat, if it continues to be unbalanced I'll upgrade it to a +2 metamagic feat.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 18, 2006)

I would like an arcane caster more hp to go around  No but honestly we need a fireball weilder or equlivent


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

Phew - Sorry Morindaest. I wasn't paying enough attention and didn't realise Thyrd was on the ground near me getting his brains beat out.

Yep an arcane caster would be very beneficial, particularly one that has spider climb for the next 'to-thick-fer-me-axe-ta-fell' tree that Glandred needs to climb.

And now to the hard part - how are we doing booty split??

Sorry dumb question. Going up a level gives Glandred an extra attack, when fighting 2 handed does she get the extra attack with each hand also (so 4 attacks at -2 each attack)??

Glandred appears to have gone up a level - what was the method or HP generation again??


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver:
> The Greenbound feat is overpowered  , so in an effort to balance it out, I'm going to treat it as a +1 meatmagic feat, so you'll need to prepare Summon Nature Ally spells which are adjusted by this feat, if it continues to be unbalanced I'll upgrade it to a +2 metamagic feat.



 No problem. I purposly summoned more lvl 1 creatures just to see the effect it would have. 

I seriously do not mean to step on any toes or to nit pick, but the spell that Lira casted would have giving Leonara three attacks in the same round that Lira casted the spell. Not three attacks in the following round. The round that Lira casted the spell in would have looked something like this: Leonara attacks... others attack ... Nira casts spell and Leonara instantly attacks again. I only say this, because this alternate out come could have effected on how many harpies escaped. Also because the there is a group verision of this spell that I plan on Lira taking. 

Like I said I do not mean to step on anyone's toes plus it really does not matter anyway since for the most part we all survived, but

I agree with the others, a pure arcane caster would be a welcome addition. Any takers??

I updated Lira to 6th level, but I have yet to update her skills (quiet thanee!) and saves. Plus I need to post the spell 'Ghost Pipes' for your approval. If someone already knows of this spell, I must ask if it is possible to cast the spell and use one of your bardic songs through the affected instrument? Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> ...I have yet to update her skills (quiet thanee!)...







Leonara is up to date as well, only Stalker needs a feat and a new trick still, will decide those later. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2006)

Is there no trace of captives (or slain victims)? The people who were with the wagons...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Do we need to recruit a new player to play an arcnae caster, or is everyone happy with what you have?
> 
> We should make a decision before we start the next adventure, as the next adventure is going to be a long affair, long but rewarding!





I'm a big fan of always having an arcane caster, especially now that we are hitting the mid-levels. It seems that this is where they really start to prove their usefulness. And my apologies to Mornindaest...Thodan tried to save Thyrd, but that stupid harpy must have made its save!

Also, I will try to get Thodan updated to level 6 today.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> And now to the hard part - how are we doing booty split??





Did we ever split the booty from the initial adventure? If we did, I didn't mark Thodan's share down.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 18, 2006)

Arcane Caster:
Since everyone wants an arcane spell caster I'll advertise for one.

D20Dazza:
Any extra attack you get are only for your primary hand, to have extra attacks with your secondary hand you need the following feats; Two Weapon Fighting (1 attack), Improved Two Weapon Fighting (2 attacks), Greater Two Weapon Fighting (3 attacks) and Perfect Two Weapon Fighting (same as primary hand)

BTW that's one heck of a grudge you're carrying around.  

Bloodweaver:
Thanks for clarifying the spell, I thought that since Leonara had already had her attacks before Nira cast the spell that she would have to wait for her next init turn to receive the extra attack, so I'm glad you clarified it for me 

Thanee:
There were traces of past victims piled into a room, all of them had been partially devoured and it was quite stinky.  This raises another question, how does everyone feel about me glossing over certain parts of the adventure, would you rather have had me proceed as per usuaual, or is everyone fine with me speeding things up, since the tree house was empty?

Rhun:
I'm not sure if you guys actually split the loot from the last adventure, I had posted the loot in the RG, like I've done for the loot from the tree house, but I lost that info when the database was corupted, I should be able to recover most of it, apart from the randomly generated treasure that the Orc's had, if anyone kept a list of the treasure can you please let me know.


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> There were traces of past victims piled into a room, all of them had been partially devoured and it was quite stinky. This raises another question, how does everyone feel about me glossing over certain parts of the adventure, would you rather have had me proceed as per usuaual, or is everyone fine with me speeding things up, since the tree house was empty?




Cool with me... I had only wondered about the people (either missed that, or it wasn't mentioned). Guess we won't rescue any of those... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2006)

HPs were average (round down and up alternatively) IIRC.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 18, 2006)

*Arcane Spellcaster Requires!*

We require the services of an arcane spellcaster, please make your character using the following guidelines

Ability Scores: 30 points
Level: 6
XP's: 15681
HP: Max at 1st, half at even levels, half +1 at odd levels.
Gold: 13000gp
Books allowed: Any Forgotten Realms books, Core Rulebooks & SRD.  Anything beyond this should be run past me.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 18, 2006)

*Treasure*

Below is a complete listing of the the treasure you have found during your adventures so far, along with the price you will get for them, when they're sold.

It's up to you to decide what you do with them.

Brightstone Keep:
+1 Chainshirt 625gp
Ring of Minor Fire Resistance 6000gp
+1 Greataxe 1160gp
+1 Half Plate 875gp
Wand of Magic Missles (7th lvl 9 charges) 472.5gp
Wand of Mirror Image (9 charges) 405gp
(2) Potion of Cure Light Wounds 25gp/potion
Uncut Gems 1500gp
Coins 600gp

The Bandits Nest:
Necklace of Fireballs Type I ( 1 3d6 fireball remaining) 225gp
Eyes of the Eagle 1250gp
Feather Token (Tree) 200gp
+1 Bone Club 1150gp
+1 Bracers of Armour 500gp
(10) Potion of Cure Light Wounds 25gp/potion
Gems and coins 350 gp

And in the spirit of true adventurers the world over, below is a list of the items you can sell that belonged to your fallen companion, 'mourn their loss, but sell their loot'.

Thyrd:
Cloak of Resistance +1 500gp
Ring of Prot +1 1000gp
Wand of True Strike (50 charges) 375gp
Headband of Intellect +2 2000gp
Handy Haversack 1000gp


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> We require the services of an arcane spellcaster, please make your character using the following guidelines
> 
> Ability Scores: 30 points
> Level: 6
> ...




How arcane are we looking at? I have a "fight evil with evil" concept that I have been toying with and would really like to play. One version is a Warlock (Complete Arcane), another is Bard 5/Acolyte of the Skin 1 (PrC from Complete Arcane as well). Probably others as well. Here is a link to the concept and a few previous versions of it; would probably have to tweak for your rules. I'm flexible on the class ideas, but would like to try out a Warlock or the Acolyte of the Skin.

D20Dazza knows my play style; you can check my sig for other examples as "references."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 18, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> How arcane are we looking at? I have a "fight evil with evil" concept that I have been toying with and would really like to play. One version is a Warlock (Complete Arcane), another is Bard 5/Acolyte of the Skin 1 (PrC from Complete Arcane as well). Probably others as well. Here is a link to the concept and a few previous versions of it; would probably have to tweak for your rules. I'm flexible on the class ideas, but would like to try out a Warlock or the Acolyte of the Skin.
> 
> D20Dazza knows my play style; you can check my sig for other examples as "references."



Ideally we're looking for someone who can deal a bit of damage and or has access to area of effect spells, so a wizard or sorcerer would be the most appropriate, check out the RG and you'll see that we're pretty well covered in most other areas.

If someone wanted to play a Cormyrian War Wizard, I can easily slot that into the current game


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 18, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Ideally we're looking for someone who can deal a bit of damage and or has access to area of effect spells, so a wizard or sorcerer would be the most appropriate, check out the RG and you'll see that we're pretty well covered in most other areas.
> 
> If someone wanted to play a Cormyrian War Wizard, I can easily slot that into the current game




I wish I could play one of them.  They can have some nasty abilities.  Bah look at me I keep trying to change this character into something different.  I will stop.  Maybe just dream of a caster...harking back to my sorcerer days.   I should have been a sorcerer/frost mage


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Ideally we're looking for someone who can deal a bit of damage and or has access to area of effect spells, so a wizard or sorcerer would be the most appropriate, check out the RG and you'll see that we're pretty well covered in most other areas.



A Warlock is capable of filling that role, especially given appropriate equipment (wands), which should not be too difficult at the level the game starts with.

My main question would be: Would a full warlock be acceptable, especially if I can tune it to big boom while keeping the concept intack? If not, would a mostly full wizard/sorcerer with a level in acolyte of the skin be acceptable? (Some people find Warlock too overpowered, which is why I ask)



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> If someone wanted to play a Cormyrian War Wizard, I can easily slot that into the current game




I can take a look, but I don't have any of the 3.5 FR material.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 19, 2006)

What about a War Mage (Comp Arcane)?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 19, 2006)

ASuperHero said:
			
		

> What about a War Mage (Comp Arcane)?



Warmage is fine, feel free to submit a character I'll then choose the successful applicant from the list.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> My main question would be: Would a full warlock be acceptable, especially if I can tune it to big boom while keeping the concept intack? If not, would a mostly full wizard/sorcerer with a level in acolyte of the skin be acceptable? (Some people find Warlock too overpowered, which is why I ask)




Lord_Raven88: The reason I ask this question is because I want to know if:

You have problems with the concept in general
You have issues with a particular implementation of the concept
I realize the party wants something that can do arcane damage; if you wish versatility, I can explore the wizard|sorcerer/acolyte of the skin option of the concept if you have not general problems with that concept/PrC. I don't want to try to create a character that does not fit the parties needs or one that is not acceptable as it would be a waste of your time.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Lord_Raven88: The reason I ask this question is because I want to know if:
> 
> You have problems with the concept in general
> You have issues with a particular implementation of the concept
> I realize the party wants something that can do arcane damage; if you wish versatility, I can explore the wizard|sorcerer/acolyte of the skin option of the concept if you have not general problems with that concept/PrC. I don't want to try to create a character that does not fit the parties needs or one that is not acceptable as it would be a waste of your time.



I don't have a problem will straight warlocks, saying that your wizard/sorcerer with a level in acolyte of the skin would have a better chance of being chosen.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 19, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Books allowed: Any Forgotten Realms books, Core Rulebooks & SRD.  Anything beyond this should be run past me.




By "SRD" , are you including the race and class variants, ie the Battle Sorceror?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 19, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> By "SRD" , are you including the race and class variants, ie the Battle Sorceror?



Yep, the Battle Sorcerer variant is fine by me.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem will straight warlocks, saying that your wizard/sorcerer with a level in acolyte of the skin would have a better chance of being chosen.



Thanks for the clarification. That is the concept I shall propose, then: The former battle mage who suffered tragically at the hands of fiends and then disgraced himself while turining to dark lore to seek his revenge. This turned out all bad, ending with the mistake of the Ritual of Bonding. For a time, he lost himself, did terrible things, and now seeks to redeem himself, revenge himself, and resist the evil within himself.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 19, 2006)

The materialistic weasel in me says that given the possibility of a long adventure, that we might want to take advantage of the this lovely tree house. Possibly turning it into somekind of trading post between the recently acquired mine and the near by city. We could trade our wares, or any wares of that matter without worrying about pesky taxs cutting into our profits. We could higher merchants to run it while we go our merry-way. I mean its just such a lovely tree house, that it would be such a shame for it to go to waste. 


-Blood


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> I should have been a sorcerer/frost mage



That is actually similar to the concept I am working on: A war wizard initially trained in the use of frost against the enemy before his "fall". 

Lord_Raven88: Do you have any problem w/ (1) The Energy Substitution Feat and (2) the evoker variants from the SRD?


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2006)

Here is Vardin. I have tied him to some recent events in Cormyr, and justified his feat/spell selection as tying to his past with the War Wizards (no longer associated). Let me know what you think.

[SBLOCK=Vardrin]*Vardrin Theese* CR 6 (15634 xp)
Male human evoker 5/acolyte of the skin 1
LN Medium humanoid (human)
*Patron Deity* Ogmah
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision; Listen -1, Spot -1
*Languages* Abyssal, Common, Chondanthan, Infernal, Orc, Undercommon

*AC* 20*, touch 15, flat-footed 16*; * includes _mage armor_
*hp* 30 (6 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +5

*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* _+1 rapier_ +7 (1d6/18-20)
*Base Atk* +2; Grp +2
*Attack Options* Weapon Finesse
*Combat Gear* _wand of Snilloc's snow swarm_ (CL 3, 50)
*Wizard Spells Prepared* (CL 5, +6 melee/ranged touch attack):
~ 3rd (2+1): _fireball_ [uttercold] x1+S (CL 6), _magic circle against evil_
~ 2nd (3+1): _fireburst_ [uttercold] (CL 6), _protection from arrows, scorching ray_ [uttercold] (S, CL 6), _Snilloc's snow swarm_ [uttercold] (CL 6), 
~ 1st (4+1): _burning hands_ [uttercold] (CL 6), _ice dagger_ [uttercold] x1+S (CL 6), _mage armor_*, _shield_
~ 0 (5+1): _detect magic, flare, ray of frost x2 [uttercold] (CL 6), resistance_
(S) Specialist Spell. Specialization: Evocation. Prohibited Schools: Enchantment, Illusion
* Already cast

*Spell-Like Abilities:*
~~ 1/day: _poison_ (CL 8, DC 17, +6 melee touch)

*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 12
*Special Qualities* energy affinity (cold), wear fiend
*Feats* Energy Substitution: cold, Enlarge Spell, Lord of the Uttercold (B), Martial Weapon Proficiency: rapier, Scribe Scroll (B), Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Concentration +11, Decipher Script +8, Knowledge (arcana) +12, Knowledge (the planes) +12, Spellcraft +12

*Possessions* combat possessions and _+1 rapier_, _ring of protection +1_, belt pouches (2), ink (2), inkpen, parchment (4), scroll case, spellbook (37 pages left, trapped with _explosive runes_), spell component pouch, traveler's outfit, waterskin, 550 gp.
*Wizard Spells Known:* 0-all; 1st-_burning hands, chill touch, endure elements, ice dagger, identify, mage armor, shield, true strike_; 2nd-_blades of fire, false life, fireburst, protection from arrows, resist energy, scorching ray, Snilloc's snowball swarm, spider climb_; 3rd-_dispel magic, explosive runes, fireball, fly, magic circle against evil, phantom steed, protection from energy, sleet storm, wind wall_

*Energy Affinity: cold (Ex):* Any time Vardrin casts an evocation spell with the cold energy type, he casts the spell as if his caster level were one higher.
*Wear Fiend (Su):* The fiendish skin bonded to Vardrin grants him a +2 inherent bonus to Dexterity, a +1 natural armor bonus, and darkvision.

*Concept*

Vardrin uses evil to fight evil; in this case, the power of the Uttercold fiends to fight other scourges of evil. This of course comes at a price, and he must fight his urges in order to make a positive mark in the world.

*Background*

Vardrin Theese was once a young up-and-comer in the Cormyr War Wizards. Born in Arabel, he felt a sense of duty to his kingdom after all the previous troubles that Cormyr had weathered. In his training, he was among an elite cadre of specially trained evokers; these special wizards were trained in the expert manipulation of energy. Vardrin's arcane thesis and focus was on the use of cold energies, a sometimes under-appreciated element among his peers.

After graduating from his training, Vardrin requested to be stationed in Arabel, close to home. There we worked for several years, furthering his extra-planar and energy-based studies and protection Cormyr's citizens. That was all to change in 1371 DR, and the invasion lead by the "Devil Dragon."

Vardrin Theese stayed for the defense of the city, letting others escape via magic to Suzail. He was to retreat later, but he was captured by orcs that he swore bore the mark of fiends. They tortured him---destroyed his hands, cut out his tongue, did worse things---for days. It was only through the efforts of a rearguard force of Purple Knights that he was eventually rescued. But, by then, Vardrin had changed. His physical wounds could be healed, but not his mental ones.

Vardrin swore revenge, and joined Myrmeen Lhal's quest for vengeance to reclaim Arabel. He sought more power, the arcane power to defeat the fiendish orcs. He withrew into himself, began exploring dark lore normally forbidden to the War Wizards. This is when he discovered the Lords of the Uttercold, and saw a way to power.

Vardrin's arcane might grew; his arcane cold could not be stopped. He was present when Arabel was reclaimed, but it was soon after that his superiors found his taboo studies and expelled him from the War Wizards. Disgraced, and still not satisfied with his revenge (many orcs, probably the fiendish-allied ones that tortured him, escaped), Vardrin began wandering, seeking dark places, gaining more power, but at the cost of his goodness.

Vardrin does not recall exactly when he found and committed to the Ritual of Bonding. He believed the ritual would grant him even more control over the uttercold, allowing him more assured victory over his enemies. He was more than convinced that the ends justified the means, and thought he would firmly be in control.

He was wrong.

Vardrin lost himself for a while. When he controlled himself once more, he recalled only partly the things he had done. He was sickened, ashamed, lost. But it was too late---the ritual was complete, and it was permanent.

Vardrin has spent the time since regaining himself wandering Cormyr, trying to fight off evil, right wrongs, and make up for his past. Revenge still smolders---revenge against the ones who tortured him, revenge against the ones that fooled him with the ritual---but he keeps it low, knowing that it can consume him. He seeks redemption for himself, but only he will know when he has reached it.

*Personality*

Vardrin is outgoing, and prefers the company of others. He was trained to work in groups, and feels at home there. However, ever since the Fall of Arabel, there has been a more secretive and angry side as well. He occasionally has dark mood swings, and can be very aggressive in doing "what needs to be done" when fighting evil. He talks little about his past, however, preferring to focus on the future.

Vardrin sees his path as using the tools of evil against evil. Thus, he is interested in obscure lore, especially outer planar lore. He will take up the banner for causes against tyranny and evil, especially if magical or planar interference is suspected. He is a stalwart friend and implacable foe.

*Appearance*

Vardrin is a man approaching middle age (30) and there are marks of a hard life in his green eyes and the white interlacing his red hair and goatee. His hands are calloused and appear to have been severely broken at some time. Though dressed as a common traveller, he carries a weapon by his side and appears to have some familiarity with it. At first glance, nothing about Vardrin speaks to his arcane power or former membership in the War Wizards, but on closer look, there is this _otherness_---his very pale skin, a coldness to the eye---that sets him apart.[/SBLOCK]
I can give you the exact calculations used to create Vardrin upon request, and I can let you know any sources I used (mostly PHB, UA, FRCS, and Magic of Fearun). Vardrin should fit the arcane spell role, and can learn any non-enchantment/illusion spell to increase his versatility. He is currently using the Evoker variant of energy affinity from the SRD.

 Let me know if there are any questions/comments.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 20, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> The materialistic weasel in me says that given the possibility of a long adventure, that we might want to take advantage of the this lovely tree house. Possibly turning it into somekind of trading post between the recently acquired mine and the near by city. We could trade our wares, or any wares of that matter without worrying about pesky taxs cutting into our profits. We could higher merchants to run it while we go our merry-way. I mean its just such a lovely tree house, that it would be such a shame for it to go to waste.
> 
> 
> -Blood



I like the materialistis weasel's idea.  I'd take it one step further and take possession of the carts as well. We get the carts fixed up, buy some horses and take them out to the keep to use for transport.

Someone should climb up the tree and see if the houses have any rope ladders or anything in them. How far from town were we? Do we need to rest overnight?


----------



## ASuperHero (May 20, 2006)

*Don't you just love formatting Char Sheets?*

Here is my submission for the Role of Mage.
[sblock=Domonic Firetounge]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Domonic Firetounge
[B]Class:[/B] Warmage
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Torm

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15681
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 35 (6d6+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 19 +4 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +2    +0    +0    +1    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +1    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2    +1    +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    -1    +1    +5

[B]Weapon                       Attack   Damage  Critical[/B]
MW dagger                      +4     1d4     19-20x2
Darkwood Composite Longbow     +6     1d8     x3
w/Silver Arrows                +6     1d8-1   x3
Ranged Touch                   +5     as spell 

[B]Languages:[/B]
Chondathan
Goblin
Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Armored Mage (light)
Warmage Edge (+2)
Advanced Learning (Tenser's Floating Disk, Great Thunderclap)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Martial Weapon Prof (Longbow)
Magical Aptitude
Widen Spell
Empower Spell

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 45       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration            9    +2          +11
Knowledge (Arcana)       9    +2          +11
Knowledge (History)      9    +2          +11
Spellcraft               9    +2    +4    +15(+17 with scrolls)
Use Magic Device         4.5  +4    +2    +10(+12 with scrolls)

[b]Spellcasting[/b] (DC 14+spell level)
[i]Cantrips[/i]
6/day DC 14
Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Light, Ray of Frost
[i]1st level[/i]
7/day DC 15
Accuracy, Burning Hands, Chill Touch, Fist of Stone, Hail of Stone, 
Magic Missle, Lesser Orb of Acid, Lesser Orb of Cold, 
Lesser Orb of Electricity, Lesser Orb of Fire, Lesser Orb of Sound, 
Shocking Grasp, Tenser's Floating Disc, True Strike
[i]2nd level[/i]
6/day DC 16
Blades of Fire, Continual Flame, Fire Trap, Fireburst, Flaming Sphere, 
Ice Knife, Melf's Acid Arrow, Pyrotechnics, Scorching Ray, Shatter, 
Whriling Blade
[i]3rd level[/i]
4/day DC 17
Fire Shield, Fireball, Flame Arrow, Great Thunderclap, Gust of Wind, 
Ice Storm, Lightning Bolt, Poison, Ring of Blades, Sleet Storm,
Stinking Cloud

[B]Equipment:                                    Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Mithril Shirt                             2100gp   10lb
Cloak of Charisma +2                         4000gp   2lb
Ring of Protection +1                        2000gp   -
Vest of Resistance +1                        1000gp   2lb
Wand of Burning Hands (50 Charges)            750gp   1lb
Potion of Fly (2)                            1500gp   -
Darkwood Composite Longbow                    130gp   1 1/2lb
40 arrows                                       2gp   6lb
20 Silver Arrows                               41gp   3lb
20 Cold Iron Arrows                             2gp   3lb
Scroll of Dispel Magic (x2)                   750gp   -
Scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds (Bard, x2)     400gp   -
Scroll Organiser                                5gp   1/2lb
Backpack                                        2gp   2lb
Bedroll                                         1sp   5lb
Spell Component Pouch                           5gp   2lb
Belt Pouch                                      1gp   1/2lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]38 1/2lb      [B]Money:[/B] 300gp 40sp 20cp

                          [B]Lgt  Med  Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33   [u]66[/u]   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 121lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] green
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] dusky
```
*Appearance:* Tall, dark, and handsome. Dominic is all this, cutting quite figure in the robes of a Cormyrian War Wizard. A Darkwood Composite Longbow is strapped to his back, and a quiver hangs opposite his component pouch. 

*Background:* Dominic is, an always has been, a ward of the state. Growing up in an orphanage in Suzail, he led a fairly regimented life. This background served him well when he came of age and was sent to the Army to be an archer. During some training exercises, a group of senior War Wizards performing a series of divinations designed to ferret out some magical spies discovered his untapped potential for sorcery. He was immediately subject to a transfer to Basic War Wizard Training, after all-anyone can learn to throw a stick, but few people could throw fire. Normally, the training would last for several years and he would graduate a full War Wizard at the end of it. However, fate had different plans for Dominic and his fellow classmates with the "Devil Dragon's" invasion. Mages were needed badly on the front lines and there weren't enough fully trained ones to go around. Every student was sent to the front lines with a mentor who would make sure they got enough training so that they wouldn't accidentally incinerate the troops they were marching with instead of the enemy. The plan was that the student/mages would be rotated between several different mages for a well rounded education, but for some reason every master Dominic was assigned to that wasn't an evoker or battle sorcerer died either before he could report or shortly thereafter. As a result, because of his natural aptitude for sorcerery and lopsided training regimen, he became a War Mage. He earned the name Firetounge in a particularly harrowing engagement against a force of Orcs by blanketing the battlefield with Fiery Magics, but he has no aversion to other kinds of magic if the situation warrants it.

*Personality* Dominic can be exceptionally intense when on duty, but when off duty he is fine company for anyone and spends time with common troops often, keenly aware that the friend you make tonight might save your life tomorrow. He has a almost naive attitude to those that are in command of him, and will follow any legal order, no matter how distasteful he personally finds them. His attitude towards "adventurers" is that of one who has had to clean up after to many drunken romps through cities, but he knows that every person can be (and is) different.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 20, 2006)

*And the winner is.... (drum roll)*

Thank you both for your submissions, both character concepts are excellent, however as I can't have you both I'm going to go with stonegods submission of Vardin.

Vardin can you please post your character in the rogues gallery, I'll work Vardin into the next adventure, which will start in 2 days time, as a group we generally post in the IC thread at least once a day (even during combat), so I hope you can keep up this pace, if I haven't heard from one of the players I will either NPC the character or wait 1 day after that I will NPC the character until they return.

Adventure Synopsis
So far we have done 1 main adventure, in which the characters took possession of a fort and a mine on the outskirts of eveningstar, the group is heading to Arabel to hire craftmans to fix up 'Brightstone Keep'.

The group has agreed to rebuild the keep and protect Eveningstars northern border, in exchange for exclusive adventuring rights and control of the mines, en route to Arabel the group was asked to clear out a nest of bandits (harpies) which had recently been preying on traffic between Arabel and the western part of Cormyr.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 20, 2006)

NOOOOOOOO! I AM INVINCIBLE!!!!! I CANNOT LOOSE!!!!
 
Thanks for letting me apply!


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the opprotunity; as I said before, Vardrin is one of my favorite concepts.

I have posted Vardrin to the RG. If there are any nitpicks, etc., let me know.


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2006)

Oh, and regarding posting, I post at least 1/day unless away from the machine.


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> The Greenbound feat is overpowered  , so in an effort to balance it out, I'm going to treat it as a +1 meatmagic feat, so you'll need to prepare Summon Nature Ally spells which are adjusted by this feat, if it continues to be unbalanced I'll upgrade it to a +2 metamagic feat.




FYI: Ed Bonny, the author of the feat, had something to say about it here:


			
				Ed Bonny said:
			
		

> The Greenbound Summoning was written by yours truly as a metamagic feat with the Summon Nature's Ally spell using a spell slot 2 levels higher. That fact appears to have been omitted from the print version.
> 
> - Ed Bonny



Hope I'm not stepping on Nira's shoes.


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard, stonegod. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 21, 2006)

I have posted a new IC thread for the next adventure, have fun.


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2006)

Skippy.

FYI: I'll be leaving on a short (two-day) trip Monday, so net access will be a bit spotty. Should be able to get in at least one post in the late evening both days.


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2006)

Oh, and one clarification: I spell my character's name Vard*r*in, with two "r"'s. Maybe Stern has some odd regional accent.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 22, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I have posted a new IC thread for the next adventure, have fun.




You might want to post this link in the first chapter thread (top and/or bottom) , just incase people missed it. 

-Blood


----------



## D20Dazza (May 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard Stonegod

Thanks Bloodweaver, I'd missed it.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 22, 2006)

Thanks bloodweaver I missed it as well


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 26, 2006)

I'm away on a long weekend for 4 days, so I wont have a chance to update the IC thread until then.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

Have fun LR.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2006)

Hey Lord_Raven, are you still interested in playing Jebediah Krane in my ToEE campaign? Because we have kinda been waiting on you for the last week or so...let me know either way, if you could! Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

LR: Can I get some clarification?

Did Lord Hawklin give us general direction/coordinates to where the bandits are/their secret hideout? Are we expecting the Captain to do so? Any other intel on them (their make-up, general tactics, etc?)?

All: I assume we did any purchasing/selling together, unless you are keeping the new guy out.  Is it 6000 split 7 aways, or has Vardrin already recieved a cut somewhere else, LR?

In a metagaming sense, Vardrin would benefit from Thyrd's previous belongings, but I can't see any in game reason to mention that without seeming gauche. Course, I could be being gauche right now.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey LR How much gold did we earn from the last treasure sell ins?

If it is enough I may upgrade my equipment.

If not I would love to own a blast disk from Heros of battle


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Hey LR How much gold did we earn from the last treasure sell ins?
> 
> If it is enough I may upgrade my equipment.
> 
> If not I would love to own a blast disk from Heros of battle




LR posted this just before the recruitment:


			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Below is a complete listing of the the treasure you have found during your adventures so far, along with the price you will get for them, when they're sold.
> 
> It's up to you to decide what you do with them.
> 
> ...



That ties into my question above, regarding purchasing some of those items. I'd pay the buy-back price on:

Headband of Intellect +2 2000gp
Wand of Magic Missles (7th lvl 9 charges) 472.5gp
Wand of Mirror Image (9 charges) 405gp
Wand of True Strike (50 charges) 375gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 500gp
Which would be 3347.5gp for the rest of the party to split.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 2, 2006)

As Stonegod pointed out I provided a list of all of the items you could sell, it was then up to the group to decide what you actually sell, so the group will need to make a decision as to what to keep and what will go.

Hopefully I've answered Stonegods other questions with my IC post.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 2, 2006)

And that is where it is always left so:
My vote is I don't want anything but the gold value of my cut.
What ever that may be...

Stonegod it was not that I had not seen it nothing had been done so I figured since none of us added them to our sheets that the items had to be somewhere and if we sold them and I missed it I wanted to know.    Is the value you give the total for us to share or our share?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2006)

The total for you to share. I did not put any number for the rest of the supplies.

There are, I believe, 6 others not including Vardrin, so the per share split of the parts Vardrin would purchase is 557.92gp. The total of the rest is 17140gp (2856.67gp per person for 6 people---Vardrin wasn't there), though there are some items the rest of the party may wish to have (the axe, the armor, the potions of cure,...)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I've answered Stonegods other questions with my IC post.



You got most of them; I'll assume the rest (what they know about the bandits tactics, etc.) they don't have answer for. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 2, 2006)

The only thing that Nira would be interested in would be (3) cure light potions. Bring her current total up to (4). Just so there is no confusion, the new gold totals for everyone should be:

Starting + Current Adventure + Spoils = Total Gold

 9,000    +          6,000           +   2856.67    =  17,856.67 each

I see spoils as an unknown factor right now as not everyone has expressed their interest in what items they want.


*****************


Hey LR, no Perform roll??? If she gets a roll of 15 or high she can possible get the attention of extra planar beings!!          ha-ha 


-Blood


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2006)

The spoils share would be the same for everyone if Vardrin buys the items I listed from the "pool" as it were; I would be paying in the difference.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 2, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> The only thing that Nira would be interested in would be (3) cure light potions. Bring her current total up to (4). Just so there is no confusion, the new gold totals for everyone should be:
> 
> Starting + Current Adventure + Spoils = Total Gold
> 
> ...



Um yeah Orcus likes your music so much he comes to the prime material plane to listen to it, as he's in a generous mood he waits for your performance to end before slaying everyone


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2006)

Thodan is not really interested in any of the recovered gear, although he does realize that it would be a good idea to divy up the cure potions between the group. As far as the rest of ti goes, I say we sell it and split it up so that we can buy items more useful to our individual PCs.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like the consensus is to split the potions (between the original members) then sell the rest of the loot and split that (between the original members). Given that, Vardrin will spend 2942.5gp of his 6000gp for the Headband of Intellect +2, the Wand of Magic Missiles (7th lvl 9 charges), the Wand of True Strike (50 charges), and the Cloak of Resistance +1 [he can't use the Wand of Mirror Image, forbidden school]. 

As for the rest of you, that would be 4 potions of cure light wounds apiece, 6000gp from Lord Hawklin, and 2256.67gp from the split (its less due to removing the potions).

I'll decide what to do w/ the 3057.5gp left of Vardrin's spoils tonight.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2006)

As for the equipment, Leonara would like to 'order' a _cloak of resistance +2_ mainly.

Other useful stuff (from the party loot) includes _eyes of the eagle_, _ring of protection +1_, and _Heward's handy haversack_.

That would make a total of 7,250 gp, so she should get 1,006.67 gp, right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2006)

Also buying 60 cold iron arrows. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That would make a total of 7,250 gp, so she should get 1,006.67 gp, right?




Yup.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2006)

For the rest of his loot, Vardrin will get 3 potions of cure moderate (900) and and 2 emergency scrolls of fly (750), leaving 1407.5 for later.

I have updated his sheet accordingly.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 4, 2006)

As it's a public holiday here in NZ, I won't be able to update the IC post until tomorrow, saying that I haven't seen any plan of attack on how you're going to approach the ruins


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 5, 2006)

1006.67 gp+1000 for the mission?

If this is the case I think 20 Masterwork arrows (154) and 20 Adamantine Arrows (64).  Efficient Quiver 1800 with all arrows in it.  Reducing all my weight!
2042.67 gp-2018gp new gold value of 14.67 gp


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> 1006.67 gp+1000 for the mission?
> 
> If this is the case I think 20 Masterwork arrows (154) and 20 Adamantine Arrows (64).  Efficient Quiver 1800 with all arrows in it.  Reducing all my weight!
> 2042.67 gp-2018gp new gold value of 14.67 gp



No, you are quoting Leonara's remaining.

Everyone gets: 4 potions of cure light wounds apiece, 6000gp from Lord Hawklin, and 2256.67gp for a total of 8256.67gp.

Leonara spent a bunch to have 1006.67 left over.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> No, you are quoting Leonara's remaining.
> 
> Everyone gets: 4 potions of cure light wounds apiece, 6000gp from Lord Hawklin, and 2256.67gp for a total of 8256.67gp.
> 
> Leonara spent a bunch to have 1006.67 left over.



Boy am I glad that Stonegod has come along to help out with the groups inventory and cash resources, it's always nice to have someone to work out those 'details' for the group


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

Hear, hear, thanks Stonegod.

I think Glandred might just pocket the lot and look at doing some upgrade work on her weapon later.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

Is anyone going to scout the ruins? Any spells that will help us have a look?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2006)

Leonara could scout ahead. Jack is certainly able to do so as well. 

As for the spells... I seem to recall, that there was something said about magic being unreliable near the crater, but couldn't find it in the IC... is this so, and if so, is it still a problem where we are (from what we know, that is)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> As for the spells... I seem to recall, that there was something said about magic being unreliable near the crater, but couldn't find it in the IC... is this so, and if so, is it still a problem where we are (from what we know, that is)?



Near the crater, yes. I think we are supposed to be far enough that it is safe. Only one way to be sure. 

As for divinations, that's not Vardrin's department. You want something frozen, he's your man.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hear, hear, thanks Stonegod.
> 
> I think Glandred might just pocket the lot and look at doing some upgrade work on her weapon later.





Thodan is right there will Glandred...pocket the loot for now, and then do some hard-core upgrades a little later.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 5, 2006)

I will be out of pocket for the next few days. Should be good to go by Thurs-Fri. Hopefully the forums will not miss me that much. 

Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

We'll miss ya Blood 

Hey LR, I realised the mile away thing, that's why Glandred is looking in the _direction of the ruins_ 

saying that, she didn't need to whisper


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> We'll miss ya Blood
> 
> Hey LR, I realised the mile away thing, that's why Glandred is looking in the _direction of the ruins_
> 
> saying that, she didn't need to whisper





I'm surprised she hasn't found the nearest tree to start hacking down...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm surprised she hasn't found the nearest tree to start hacking down...



The tree hacking episode was a classic, the only down side is that all of the bad guys came out at once, and boy was that a tough battle.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> The tree hacking episode was a classic, the only down side is that all of the bad guys came out at once, and boy was that a tough battle.




And actually, if everyone had been close to Thodan, it wouldn't have been nearly as bad...once the group started getting spread out they started getting picked off by the harpies.

It was classic, though!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2006)

...that's why it's always a good idea to leave some slots open during preparation. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

Yup. Vardrin's lists is his 'default' prep, and good usually. He does one thing and one thing well---boom!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> ...that's why it's always a good idea to leave some slots open during preparation.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





I didn't think by the RAW that a cleric could leave slots open and pray for them at any time.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanee: I am finding it funny the your character the elf is quick to attack and mine as the human is slow and over analyzing.     Isn't that a little backwards?

Stonegod: Do you have the spell Darkvision?
[sblock=Spell location]
darkvision 	PH 	216 	transmutation 	ranger 3, sorcerer/wizard 2
darkvision, mass 	SpC 	59 	transmutation 	sorcerer/wizard 4 [/Sblock]

Sorry to everyone for my slower postings been real sick and working all day.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

Unfortunately not. Vardrin's new "gifts" give it to him naturally; not that he's made that public knowledge. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I didn't think by the RAW that a cleric could leave slots open and pray for them at any time.




They can. It's mentioned in the divine section of the magic chapter.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A divine spellcaster does not have to prepare all his spells at once. However, the character’s mind is considered fresh only during his or her first daily spell preparation, so a divine spellcaster cannot fill a slot that is empty because he or she has cast a spell or abandoned a previously prepared spell.




They can leave slots open during the initial daily preparation and fill them later (but, of course, cannot refill already used-up slots; each slot can only be used once per day).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> They can. It's mentioned in the divine section of the magic chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks, Thanee...looks like I misunderstood that section when I read it. Good to know for future reference.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Back. 
Will be catching up on posts this weekend.


-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm still hazy on your actual plan of attack, can someone please let me know what the group is doing, I'll then update the IC post accordingly


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2006)

I think we are debating the merits of night assault when few can see. If we can generate light, I believe the plan is to lure them after someone (Leonara?) and them entangle/entrance them/ambush them.

Sound like it?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 12, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think we are debating the merits of night assault when few can see. If we can generate light, I believe the plan is to lure them after someone (Leonara?) and them entangle/entrance them/ambush them.
> 
> Sound like it?



Once you guys decide on a plan I'll update the IC thread.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nira can cast light. 
Someone come up with a plan and she'll do her part. 
(You had to kill my pally....)


-Blood


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Nira can cast light.
> Someone come up with a plan and she'll do her part.
> (You had to kill my pally....)
> 
> ...





Thodan can cast light, too, but the light spell is really no better than lighting a torch.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2006)

True, but the idea is to see something....

Workable ideas:
  1) Have someone (probably Glandred) lure out the orcs to an ambush location (make her look wounded/easy target). Then hit them all at once.
  2) What until tommorrow (light), lure them out (w/ Leonara), then entangle them so they can't escape (assuming enough brush out here).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2006)

Issues I see with these plans...



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Workable ideas:
> 1) Have someone (probably Glandred) lure out the orcs to an ambush location (make her look wounded/easy target). Then hit them all at once.




Glandred is slow (being a dwarf), and the orcs may catch her before she gets to the ambush spot.




			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> 2) What until tommorrow (light), lure them out (w/ Leonara), then entangle them so they can't escape (assuming enough brush out here).





If we wait for light, Thodan can pray for _silence_ and if we combine that with the _entangle_ we should virtually be assured a quick and quiet victory.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If we wait for light, Thodan can pray for _silence_ and if we combine that with the _entangle_ we should virtually be assured a quick and quiet victory.



I have no problem waiting; could juggle Vardrin's spells around as well.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep, waiting til sunrise is surely an option. Leonara could cast _Entangle_, but it's probably better, if she shoots the guards. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 12, 2006)

since three of you agree on waiting to morning to act I'll update the IC accordingly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Glandred just wants to hit orcs. The sooner the better


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Glandred just wants to hit orcs. The sooner the better






Orcs, trees...I think Glandred just likes to hit things!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2006)

Guys, Thodan can cast _Silence_ from over 600' away from the orcs, but if he does it may take us several rounds to reach them...not sure how we want to handle that?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 13, 2006)

It is possibly for some of you to sneak much closer, as there is a -1 penalty per 10 feet on spot checks, also the sun is behind you and the Orcs have poor daylight vision, so it shouldn't be too hard as long as you're realtively quiet (Glandred & Thodan)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2006)

Vardin will attempt to sneak closer w/ the group. He has not modified his spells except for dropping _magic circle against evil_ and _snow swarm_ to leave as open slots for later (1 3rd, 1 2nd).


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

What'd ya do?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vardin will attempt to sneak closer w/ the group. He has not modified his spells except for dropping _magic circle against evil_ and _snow swarm_ to leave as open slots for later (1 3rd, 1 2nd).





Thodan normally has _Magic Circle_ prepped anyway...it has saved our bacon a few times. How close does Vardin need to be to blast the orcs?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thodan normally has _Magic Circle_ prepped anyway...it has saved our bacon a few times. How close does Vardin need to be to blast the orcs?



_Scorching ray_ is close range, but can only one target. _Snowball swarm_ is medium (150') and affects a 10' burst.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi there, there are a couple of you that need to update your character sheets to 6th level (Gabrions and D20Dazza), can you please do this ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Hi there, there are a couple of you that need to update your character sheets to 6th level (Gabrions and D20Dazza), can you please do this ASAP.




I notice Gabrion is MIA for a while; thought you may have noticed.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I notice Gabrion is MIA for a while; thought you may have noticed.



Thanks for that, I hadn't noticed that post.

Since he's gone for a couple of months, I might recruit a replacement, saying that 6 is a good number ot work with, especially as we have all of the main bases covered.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2006)

Can Leonara see the combat with the orcs (and the orcs fleeing) from where she is?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Hi there, there are a couple of you that need to update your character sheets to 6th level (Gabrions and D20Dazza), can you please do this ASAP.
> 
> Thanks



Glandred is 6th level (I think) - I did her awhile ago - she just needed HPs and treasure recorded which are now done. I just double checked and it all looks OK.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Can Leonara see the combat with the orcs (and the orcs fleeing) from where she is?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



She needs to move into position to see the battle.

D20Dazza: Thanks for updating Glandred, it will make things easier


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 21, 2006)

You know I just put two and two together. Jack is modeled after Jack O'Neal.  He is going to a runic gate that will transport him to another place...Stargate...Wow LR did you do this on purpose?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*laughs*

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> You know I just put two and two together. Jack is modeled after Jack O'Neal.  He is going to a runic gate that will transport him to another place...Stargate...Wow LR did you do this on purpose?



What can I say, Stargate is a favourite of mine, and I happen to thing this portal based adventure is very cool, I remember having lots of fun when I DMed this for my FtF group


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Feeverishly starts to ahhhh download Stargate episodes


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

StarGate rocks. I've actually kind of gotten into StarGate Atlantis too...I love the Wraith. They are just cool.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Feeverishly starts to ahhhh download Stargate episodes



Been there done that Bittorrent is my friend


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow this is a SG group...More like SG-10 cause we actually have people die in our squad hehe


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so can you please NPC me? I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Been there done that Bittorrent is my friend



It's everyone's friend


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 23, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Wow this is a SG group...More like SG-10 cause we actually have people die in our squad hehe



SG10 no, think of yourselves as red shirts from Star Trek (TOS)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> SG10 no, think of yourselves as red shirts from Star Trek (TOS)





Captain Kirk: "Alright, the team beaming down will be myself, Doctor McCoy, Spock and Ensign Johnson."
Ensign Jonhson: "Oh, crap."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 23, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Captain Kirk: "Alright, the team beaming down will be myself, Doctor McCoy, Spock and Ensign Johnson."
> Ensign Jonhson: "Oh, crap."



Captain Kirk: "Alright, the team beaming down will be myself, Doctor McCoy, Spock and this man who've we've never seen before who is wearing a red shirt."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 24, 2006)

I love it! We are so red shirts.  I am waiting for the posion dart flower to miss important NPC and kill me.  Just so my life can be complete!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm at an all day meeting tomorrow, so I won't be abe to post until the day after that.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm at an all day meeting tomorrow, so I won't be abe to post until the day after that.




What, letting work get in the way of gaming? What kind of gamer are you anyway?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am in the middle of a across-the-world-move, so my posts maybe a bit sporatic until I can get settle in. I'm still here though! 

-Blood


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

Across the world eh Bloodweaver - where you moving to?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I am in the middle of a across-the-world-move, so my posts maybe a bit sporatic until I can get settle in. I'm still here though!





Wow...across-the-world? That has to be a royal pain of a move.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm at home today looking after my sick family, so I won't be able to post until after the weekend.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm at home today looking after my sick family, so I won't be able to post until after the weekend.



So Bloodweaver1 suddenly moves and LR's family gets sick? I say its a conspiracy. I conspiracy I say!

Hope everyone gets better soon.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

I can only second that... the getting better part, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 1, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Across the world eh Bloodweaver - where you moving to?




I can't say, but I am going to go through 13 different time zones, have a 13 hr layover and experience jet lag from hell.  Ya!!!!!

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds like a blast! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2006)

FYI I'm going to wait for a few more people to post before I advance the IC thread.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well it's been two days since the IC post, so I made a few assumptions and progressed the IC thread accordingly.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Well it's been two days since the IC post, so I made a few assumptions and progressed the IC thread accordingly.





Sorry, I went out of town for a couple of days to go waterskiing over the 4th of July weekend. It was a last minute thing, or I would have let you know.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm still here. Sorta  
Still trying to get settled in. 


-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 6, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I'm still here. Sorta
> Still trying to get settled in.
> 
> 
> -Blood



Welcome back I hope you move to this mysterious 'other side of the world' went well


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 7, 2006)

When 3.0 came out some friends and I got together and ran 'newbie' campaign to test out everything. During that game the DM had us run into a room very similiar to this one. Our over-curious halfling suddenly began opening portals. Only to find hostile creatures behind them. Unwilling to fight them we ran to another random portal. Only to find more hostile creatures. Before we new it, we inadvertingly (sp?) started WWIII with us smack right in the middle. Fun Stuff!!

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 7, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> When 3.0 came out some friends and I got together and ran 'newbie' campaign to test out everything. During that game the DM had us run into a room very similiar to this one. Our over-curious halfling suddenly began opening portals. Only to find hostile creatures behind them. Unwilling to fight them we ran to another random portal. Only to find more hostile creatures. Before we new it, we inadvertingly (sp?) started WWIII with us smack right in the middle. Fun Stuff!!
> 
> -Blood



It's possible that this is one and the same adventure, this adventure is taken from a 2001 Dungeon Mag.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going to wait for a bit to allow Amazing Triangle, Thanee & Bloodweaver a chance to post there IC actions.

If I don't hear anything after a couple of days I'll have make something up.

Also don't expect me to go easy on you either   

You guys were looking for trouble by going after the orcs, and I gave you enough hints that the orc force is overwhelming, as you shall soon learn.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2006)

I can take 'em. Just give me a few more levels. Like 20. 

First order of business---clear out the near gate. [Vardrin and Thodan]
Second order of business---slow down the rest [_entagle_, anyone]
Third order of business---close that frak'n gate!
Fourth order of business---block it, or lacking that, flee to a hopefully unoccupied gate in order to determine how to permenantly shut them down. 

Afterall, we were sent to stop these things, not be killed by them.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 12, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I can take 'em. Just give me a few more levels. Like 20.
> 
> First order of business---clear out the near gate. [Vardrin and Thodan]
> Second order of business---slow down the rest [_entagle_, anyone]
> ...



But wait until you see what is behind the other gates my pretties, muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait for a bit to allow Amazing Triangle, Thanee & Bloodweaver a chance to post there IC actions.
> 
> If I don't hear anything after a couple of days I'll have make something up.




Will do so this evening... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm assuming we're still in rounds at this point, so I don't want to reply to Thodan's question until my next six secons come around... assuming they do.   

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm assuming we're still in rounds at this point, so I don't want to reply to Thodan's question until my next six secons come around... assuming they do.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.





We've gotta have at least 6 seconds left...we'll, some of us anyway!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

Can't you roll something half-way decent for my saves for once... 

BTW, the damage to the equipment should not really be a problem... 22 fire damage won't do much harm there (the bow, for example, takes a whopping 0 damage, if the save is made, and only 6 otherwise, which should only damage it some (assuming, that it has the hps of a quarterstaff, because of its special properties)).

And only one item takes the damage, not all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, and Jack and Stalker both have Evasion. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, and Jack and Stalker both have Evasion.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



I knew that  

It's not like I've made this mistake before, with Jack   

Selective memory is an amazing thing.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 14, 2006)

So I don't have to say I am unharmed again do I?     

Sorry had a 7 hour drive for a job interview to go to so I have been gone for a few days.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Sorry had a 7 hour drive for a job interview to go to so I have been gone for a few days.





That must be quite the job!  How'd the interview go?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, hope it went well for you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2006)

Did the two-headed griffon scare everyone off?

??


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Nope. Sorry. Was waiting for a few more responses since Vardrin is so low in initiative order.
He'll zap with his wand of magic missles.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Did the two-headed griffon scare everyone off?
> 
> ??



Nope, just been busy and stuff. Apologies.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nope, I am still here. Looking to get things back on track by Friday (hopefully). Thanks for NPC'ing me. I greatly appreciate it. 

-Blood


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2006)

Besides Blood, are we waiting for anybody else?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2006)

We're waiting on Lord Raven right now...he is sick, and said he wouldn't be posting for a few days.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> We're waiting on Lord Raven right now...he is sick, and said he wouldn't be posting for a few days.



My bad, must of missed it. Get better!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey everybody. As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotting access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip. NPC Vardrin as needed (he has already stated his actions for next round).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm back now. 

Thanks for the warning Stonegod, I'll NPC Vardrin until you return.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome back, LR! You've been missed. I trust you are feeling better?


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2006)

Too much partying after the Bledisloe win eh LR?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Too much partying after the Bledisloe win eh LR?



Um I'm not too much into watching soccer


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2006)

*XP Rewards*

For this adventure so far you have each earned 1800 XP. Please add this to your character sheets.

From now on I'm going to reward you guys 1 1/2 times the usual XP rewards, this will allow you to progress your characters in a more timely fashion, I'm doing this because advancement via PbP games can be notoriously slow


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hey everybody. As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotting access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip. NPC Vardrin as needed (he has already stated his actions for next round).



I'm back at full net until Sat.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> From now on I'm going to reward you guys 1 1/2 times the usual XP rewards, this will allow you to progress your characters in a more timely fashion, I'm doing this because advancement via PbP games can be notoriously slow





Cool...can't complain about that at all.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Um I'm not too much into watching soccer



It's a polo game dude


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

I have added the Spell Compendium text for _Hunter's Mercy_ to Leonara's sheet now.

It now works like this: You cast the spell and on the next round, you just attack as normal, but the first arrow that hits will automatically hit as a critical (you need to hit, though).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry about not updating the IC post today, but I've been swamped with an all day meeting, I'll update the IC when I return on Monday.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 5, 2006)

I will make my post shortly. Sorry for the delay.

-Blood


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

As stated earlier, it is now the second half of my trip where I will be able to post 1/d until Weds. See ya!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

@Lord_Raven: There are more incorrect hit point totals in the conditional summary, some are also wrong on the character sheets.

*Conditional Summary*
Vardrin 30/30
Glandred 36/47 --> 42/55
Thodan 31/42
Jack 31/43 --> 30/42 (wrong on sheet; 42.5 rounded down)
Chik 14/20 --> 17/23 (wrong on sheet); no 6th-level update yet, but should be 20/26 now
Nira 22/25 --> 24/27 (wrong on sheet)
Leonara 30/33
Stalker 49/49

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> As stated earlier, it is now the second half of my trip where I will be able to post 1/d until Weds. See ya!



I'm back full time now! Just in time for everyone to leave for GenCon! And LR to have a really busy meeting.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I updated Nira's HP on her sheet, thanks Thanee.

Also, If my memory serves me correctly, this is more of a Beholder's den rather than a dragon's den. Either way, should be a lot of fun!

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

NP

A little heads up... I will be gone from saturday to tuesday/wednesday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm waiting on Amazing Triangle to post before I update the IC thread with your certain deaths the fight at hand   

If there is still no post by tomorrow, I'll start NPCing Jack, until further notice.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2006)

No worries LR

Cheers


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2006)

We should probably move on... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Agreed

-Blood


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2006)

I concur.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone know what's happening with Amazing Triangle? he hasn't posted for a while.

BTW I'm working on the IC post for the next round of combat, and I should be able to complete it today.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry, no idea.

He was around yesterday, though, according to his profile... maybe he is using subscriptions, which are known to be kinda screwy. I'll post him a heads-up in the thread of his own game, which he should be checking out regularily at least. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, that post probably explains it to a degree. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, that post probably explains it to a degree.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Thanks Thanee, as per usual I'll NPC Jack until Amazing Triangle gets back on track or Jack is dead. 

Yeah like death happens alot in my games


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2006)

I was under the impression that one could manipulate the effects of bardic music when combined with the use of a master work instrument. Did I get my sources confused?

And no bardic knowledge check as a backup for the fail knowledge nature check??!?     

Just messing   

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2006)

Bardic Knowledge doesn't help there at all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 5, 2006)

FYI : LR's farewell post

-Blood


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2006)

*sigh* Vardrin 2.0 terminated again.

Never got to reveal his demon tainted secrets. BWHAHAHA. Err, ha.

See you all around the board.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up BW - I don't often get to check the root boards, too many subscribed threads and too little time.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm now in a position to restart this game.

Assuming any of the orignal players are around and interested.

Let me know if you're interested in restarting this game.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Apr 24, 2007)

Just at the wrong time for me.  Man I miss Jack and his quirky love hate relationship with everything....  Thank you Lord Raven for the good times hope everything goes well.

Jack after any on going combat will retire and wait to be taken out of retirement.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

looks like you may have a new opening?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> looks like you may have a new opening?



With Amazing Triangle pulling out that would leave 3 open slots, but I wait to see if any of the others are interested first.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm now in a position to restart this game.




Awesome! 



> Assuming any of the orignal players are around and interested.




Sure thing. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

YAY, that's one...
D20 Dazza hasn't been on since October, but both Stonegod and Bloodweaver are active and playing..  Maybe you should edit the title to include a "Paging X and Y"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2007)

Bloodweaver is quite surely onboard as well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 24, 2007)

It is almost as if you read my mind....!

Present and accounted for!

-Blood


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Somehow I missed this...Thodan of Tempus always stands ready to smite his foes!!!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> It is almost as if you read my mind....!




No, I read the other thread. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Apr 24, 2007)

Is someone calling... me? 

Boy, its been a while since I thought about Vardrin, but I think I can get wrapped around him again.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Recruitment*

If you're interested in creating a character please use the folowing guidelines

Ability Scores: 30 points
Level: 6
HP: Max at 1st, half at even levels, half +1 at odd levels.
Gold: 13000gp
Feats: One free bonus regional feat at 1st level.
Books allowed: Any Forgotten Realms books, Core Rulebooks & SRD. Anything beyond this should be run past me.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 24, 2007)

Prolly should point out what we are looking for role wise if anything specific.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 24, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Prolly should point out what we are looking for role wise if anything specific.



Well the current group is composed of the following;


Leonara Swiftwind - Female Wood Elf, 6th-Level Elf Ranger (Thanee)
Nira Cydatell - Female Human Druid 3 / Bard 2 / Green Whisperer 1 (Bloodweaver)
Thodan of Tempus - Male Human Cleric 6 (Rhun)
Vardrin Theese - Male human evoker 5/acolyte of the skin 1 (Stonegod)

I will take up to two new characters, a fighter type would be useful but I'm a real sucker for weird characters with interesting backgrounds.

Does the rest of the group have a preference as to the roles they want fulled?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2007)

A fighter-type (or even two ) certainly wouldn't hurt... well, us, anyways.

But I'm generally of the opinion that everyone should play what s/he prefers. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> A fighter-type (or even two ) certainly wouldn't hurt... well, us, anyways.
> 
> But I'm generally of the opinion that everyone should play what s/he prefers.





Plus, one more level and Thodan gets access to Divine Power...and then he can take the role of the warrior (which is fitting for him anyway).


----------



## Legildur (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey, if Rhun and Thanee are in a game, then that's good enough recommendation for me.

Lord Raven, I'm happy to play a warrior or monk type (not that I'm saying a monk can't be a warrior  )

Can I have 24 hours to sort the character out? I don't have any of the FR books, but most of the Complete and Races of series and the PHBII (obviously if I want something from there, I'll run it past you first).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 25, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey, if Rhun and Thanee are in a game, then that's good enough recommendation for me.
> 
> Lord Raven, I'm happy to play a warrior or monk type (not that I'm saying a monk can't be a warrior  )
> 
> Can I have 24 hours to sort the character out? I don't have any of the FR books, but most of the Complete and Races of series and the PHBII (obviously if I want something from there, I'll run it past you first).



Don't feel pigeoned holed into taking the warrior role, Thanee is right, it's better to pay something you love.  I can always adjust the adventure to take into account any warrior deficit the group may have.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey, if Rhun and Thanee are in a game, then that's good enough



What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> What am I, chopped liver?





That's what you get for wanting to carry decaying corpses around with you...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2007)

It would be interesting to see someone play something from the Bo9S. 
But that is just me. 

-Blood


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Uhgh.. Book of Nine.. *shudder*..  Even I call that book Broken.  My roomie bought it, looked at it, then didn't stop laughing maniacally for 3 days.  next time he played, he did a dual-wielder.  It had about 10 attacks, wheras my Super-strength greatsword fighter had 3, and he did MORE damage PER attack than I did.  Plus a higher AC, and several manuevers that were useful for other purposes.  

I made myself a promise that I wouldn't use the book until I could defeat a twink from it.


Anyways, onto the show... I love fighter types, but I have a couple concepts that aren't Fighters.  
Lets see, options...
Cleric/Fighter (Hmm.. maybe Paladin), using the Divine feats from complete warrior.
A Very angry Barbarian with Extra Rage.
Draconic(+1LA, Races of Dragon)1/2 Ogre(+1LA, Savage Species) Fighter, eventually becoming an Exotic Weapons master(Complete Warrior)..
Warmage(CompArcane) or Favoured Soul(CompDivine)


----------



## Legildur (Apr 25, 2007)

Wouldn't pidgeon holing as I happen to like warrior types.  Sword and board would probably suit me fine if using PHBII is okay.

Monk could also be fun if Jemal comes up with something interesting!

Sorry Stonegod! Missed your name from the first glance through.....


----------



## Legildur (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got a 3rd level dwarf warrior that I was playing for a Forgotten Realms based PbP on these boards that folded recently.  I was enjoying him, so I might just level him up (making sure that point buy totals are correct) and put him into action.  This will also be quicker to implement.

_Edit: Okay to use the dwarven Fighter substitution level (1st) from Races of Stone?  Grants Weapon Focus with all axes, d12 for first HD, and Survival (underground) as a class skill.

Edit2: What's the maximum amount to spend on a single item?

Edit3: Is PHBII okay for some feats? I was thinking Shield Specialisation and Shield Ward in particular._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Folks
Strahd bows as he enters the room to all the players he knows
May I join as a spellcaster?

I will sweep a Sorcerer towards the Effigy master Prestige class (Complete Arcane ).
What say you LR ?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

You're getting a lot of interest, LR! That's a good sign.


Where are you planning on picking the adventure up at? Are we still going to be in the "chamber of many portals" (for lack of a better term)?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2007)

"Stargate Node Chamber" ? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> "Stargate Node Chamber" ?





That works for me.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll throw my hat into the ring -- I'll draw up a dim-witted warrior to cast "chop" and "hack".


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 25, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I've got a 3rd level dwarf warrior that I was playing for a Forgotten Realms based PbP on these boards that folded recently.  I was enjoying him, so I might just level him up (making sure that point buy totals are correct) and put him into action.  This will also be quicker to implement.
> 
> _Edit: Okay to use the dwarven Fighter substitution level (1st) from Races of Stone?  Grants Weapon Focus with all axes, d12 for first HD, and Survival (underground) as a class skill.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, that's fine.
2. You can spend your gold anyway you want.
3. Any WotC rulebook is fine by me, as long as you include a reference and explanation of the ability.



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hi Folks
> Strahd bows as he enters the room to all the players he knows
> May I join as a spellcaster?
> 
> ...



You're more than welcome to submit this character, I'll then choose 2 players from amongst all the submission's.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> You're getting a lot of interest, LR! That's a good sign.
> 
> 
> Where are you planning on picking the adventure up at? Are we still going to be in the "chamber of many portals" (for lack of a better term)?



I was thinking of starting back at the 'Stargate Node Chamber' with the group deciding to go back and report on their progress, at this point Jack, Chik and Glandred will be called away and the new heroes will be introduced to help the group find a permanent solution to closing down the portal network.

Anyway I'll have a read over our previous posts to see if I can come up with any other ways of introducing the newbies.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll have Dowkan (shield dwarf) up in about 3-4 hours (work keeps getting in the way!).


----------



## Legildur (Apr 26, 2007)

Lord Raven, please review Dowkan in the sblock below.  His background (and formatting) probably needs some tweaking to marry him up with the others if selected, but my knowledge of FR is very limited.  He's a pretty straightforward dwarf fighter - what you see is what you get.

[SBLOCK=Dowkan, dwarf Fighter 6]
HPS 57/57
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Dowkan
[B]Class:[/B] Ftr6
[B]Race:[/B] Shield Dwarf (Spine of the World)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (13p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,681
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1  (5p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] 57 (1d12+5d10+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3  (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +10/+14 [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30ft     [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Poison/Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1  (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -5         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +4    +1    +0    +0    +0    24
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 23

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +3          +8
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +1          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0    +2    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]

Melee:
dwarven waraxe (1H)       +12     1d10+7     20x3
dwarven waraxe (2H)       +12     1d10+9     20x3
throwing axe              +11      1d6+4     20x2
armor spikes              +10      1d6+4     20x2

Ranged:
throwing axe               +8      1d6+4     20x2
shortbow                   +7      1d6+4     20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven.

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60ft, Stonecunning, Weapon familiarity, Stability,
+2 racial bonus against poison, spells, and spell-like effects, +1 racial
bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +4 Dodge bonus to AC
against giant types, +2 racial bonus to Appraise and craft checks for
stone and metal, proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with
all armor (light, medium, and heavy armor) and all shields (including tower
shields), Axe Focus (Ex), cannot be Shaken.

[B]Feats:[/B] Axe Focus, Bullheaded, Cleave, Endurance, Power Attack,
Shield Specialisation, Shield Ward, Weapon Specialisation (waraxe).

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 18       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise (stone & metal)   0    +0    +2    +2
Balance                    0    +1    -5    -4
Climb                      5    +4    -5    +4
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  3    +0          +3
Jump                       5    +4    +0    +9
Listen                     0    +0          +0
Ride                       0    +1          +1
Search (stonework)         0    +0    +2    +2
Spot                       0    +0          +0
Swim                       5    +4   -10    -1


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Dwarvencraft Waraxe  2630gp    8lb
Mty Comp Shortbow (+4)   375gp    2lb
Arrows (20)                1gp    3lb
Throwing Axe               8gp    2lb

+1 Spiked Full Plate    2700gp   50lb
+1 Hvy Darkwood Shield  1270gp    5lb

Boots of Striding and Springing 5500gp  1lb
Potion (Lesser Restoration) 300gp   0lb
Potion (Cure Light Wounds)   50gp   0lb
Potion (Cure Light Wounds)   50gp   0lb
Potion (Shield of Faith +2)  50gp   0lb

Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Grappling hook            1gp    4lb
Belt pouch                1gp  0.5lb
100ft silk rope          20gp   10lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Whetstone                 2cp    1lb
Rations, trail (7)      3.5gp    7lb
Explorer's outfit         0gp    0lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]104.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 3pp 7gp 3sp 9cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                100   200   300   300   1500

[B]Age:[/B] 54
[B]Height:[/B] 4'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] deep tan
```
*Appearance:* Nothing really stands out to distinguish Dowkan from many other dwarves.  The deep tanned skin framed by his dark brown hair and beard and brown eyes are typical of many of his race.  His equipment marks him as a warrior, particularly the finely crafted waraxe that rests across his back.  The plain grey tunic is covered by the spiked full plate armor and matching breeches ending in a pair of sturdy well-crafted boots.  He walks with a slight limp, favoring the right leg for those observant enough to notice such detail.

*Background:* Dowkan spent much of his adolescence exploring his homeland and some of the deeper cave systems.  Though, being slightly short of temper and not overly popular at the best of times, much of this was undertaken when he accompanied clan patrols.  As his ability and confidence grew, he gradually accompanied some of the longer range reconaissance patrols of his homeland.  He took a particular liking to the waraxe during this time, admiring its style and the damage it could deal out in close-quarters when wielded in trained hands.

One unfortunate event turned his life upside down.  Dowkan convinced a small group of friends, including a cousin, to join him exploring a distant cave system.  To reach it required some overland travel.  A day out from the Clan, the group was ambushed by some Hobgoblin slavers.  Outnumbered and with no prospect of survival, Dowkan fought fiendishly, but fell helping defend his friends.  After two days, he woke to find most of the others gone, and another dead dwarf.

On return to the Clan, he was held to blame for leading the others astray.  The recriminations from even his own family and his own guilt grew too strong and he chose to leave his home rather than live as an outsider amongst his own people.  In his own mind he had some ridiculous notion of freeing those friends who may have been captured and exacting a bloody revenge on the raiders.  But without any real knowledge of what he was seeking, Dowkan left some days later without a word.

In all, his travels took him nearly 50 miles from the Spine of the World.  His encounters along the way were generally neither overly exciting nor dangerous.  However, one encounter with two bandits near the Hill of Vengor did allow him to vent some frustration at his plight and resulted in a gashed calf on his right leg that has left him with a slight limp, but in much better shape than the bandits.

Dowkan reached Silverymoon, and has spent some time as an axe-for-hire in the service of the Temple of Tyr.  Dowkan took leave of service from Tyr when in Evenstar.  After drinking most of his liquid wealth, he has once again taken up paid service, though this time to work for the Cormyrian Crown.

[sblock=Shield Specialisation]Increases shield bonus to AC by +1 for selected shield type. (source: PHBII)[/sblock][sblock=Shield Ward]Allows shield bonus to AC to be applied against touch attacks and to resist disarm, grapple, trip and bull-rush attempts. (source: PHBII)[/sblock]

Edit Reasons:[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 26, 2007)

Time ...
Lack of time prevents me from joining this game, so I'll bow out.
Bye


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey LR, do you have any preference among the following concepts?

Cleric/Fighter (maybe Paladin), using the Divine feats(Complete warrior).
A _Very_ angry Barbarian with Extra Rage(Comp.Warrior).
Draconic(+1LA, Races of Dragon)1/2 Ogre(+1LA, Savage Species) Fighter, eventually becoming an Exotic Weapons master(Complete Warrior).
Warmage(CompArcane).
Favoured Soul(CompDivine).

I've got basic background/conept for each of them, but don't know which to stat up (I always have that problem, I've got so many char's swimming around my head I don't know which to focus on).  Are there any in particular you think would fit better with the party?

How about the current party members? Do any of you have a preference?


----------



## Legildur (Apr 26, 2007)

A paladin could struggle in a free-thinking party (Only one Lawful character so far).

There is already one cleric aiming to be a cleric/fighter, but it could work.

Barbarians are ALWAYS useful to have around in a tight situation.

A draconic half-ogre fighter would be on par with the Barbarian and certainly something 'different'.

Warmages are fun, but limited (even more so than sorcerors).

Favoured Souls I have no experience with so I won't judge.

I do note that the party (following the loss of the Scout) no longer has any trap-dealing abilities, ie no Rogue.  Maybe a fighter/rogue combination? (maybe I should take that?)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Cleric/Fighter (maybe Paladin), using the Divine feats(Complete warrior).




My only problem with this concept is that he may step on Thodan's toes. Not if he is a paladin, but simply a Cleric/Warrior, as Thodan is a cleric of Tempus (the Lord of Battles). He is a front line cleric, not a healer.

The other concepts all sound pretty nice, though.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> A paladin could struggle in a free-thinking party (Only one Lawful character so far).



paladins only struggle if the player doesn't know how to run them.  A Paladin in a chaotic party can be an awesome Roleplaying experience. (I've been on both sides for that one, Paladin AND other guy)



> There is already one cleric aiming to be a cleric/fighter, but it could work.



Nah, i don't like competing directly for spots, leads to toe-stepping and hurt feelings.


> Barbarians are ALWAYS useful to have around in a tight situation.
> A draconic half-ogre fighter would be on par with the Barbarian and certainly something 'different'.



True, those are both fun ones I haven't done yet.



> Warmages are fun, but limited (even more so than sorcerors).



Sorcs aren't limited if you have a good imagination.  I'll give on the Warmage, though.  Without Eclectic learning they have no utility spells, and even with it they're severely limited, and a level higher.



> I do note that the party (following the loss of the Scout) no longer has any trap-dealing abilities, ie no Rogue.  Maybe a fighter/rogue combination? (maybe I should take that?)




I'm not a roguish guy.  The closest i'd ever come to that was if I 'accidentally' took a level in something that has trapfinding in order to get something else the class had.  I play plenty of 'light armoured, speedy pokey-types', but not the sneaky, trapfindy rogue types.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

BTW, LR, I see that as of right now, you're sitting at 999 posts.
Don't forget to celebrate #1000, and congrats!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 26, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Time ...
> Lack of time prevents me from joining this game, so I'll bow out.
> Bye



Okay Strahd, thanks for poking your head in   


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Hey LR, do you have any preference among the following concepts?
> 
> Cleric/Fighter (maybe Paladin), using the Divine feats(Complete warrior).
> A Very angry Barbarian with Extra Rage(Comp.Warrior).
> ...



Personally I think Paladin, Barbarian or Draconic Half Ogre Fighter would work best with this group.

But it really comes down to what you'd enjoy most, I'm not worried if we end up with a fighter-light party, as long as everyone is having fun I can always adjust the adventure so that only one party member dies per adventure. So far that seems to be the current rate of attrition.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, LR, I see that as of right now, you're sitting at 999 posts.
> Don't forget to celebrate #1000, and congrats!



Yay!   

I would have reached a 1000 a long time ago, if it wasn't for a major server crash, and 8 months of resticted internet access. At one stage my post count was tied with Rhun, now I have a long way to catch up.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> I would have reached a 1000 a long time ago, if it wasn't for a major server crash, and 8 months of resticted internet access. At one stage my post count was tied with Rhun, now I have a long way to catch up.





It is true...of course, I lost over 1000 posts in that same server crash.  

I take it your internet/work issues are solved?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It is true...of course, I lost over 1000 posts in that same server crash.
> 
> I take it your internet/work issues are solved?



Yes, I'm able to post regularly from work once again.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 27, 2007)

So far Jemal, Legildur and S@Squ@sh have shown interest in applying for this game.  

As such I'm happy to close recruitment and pick from among these three submissions to full the holes in the party. If I partucularly like all three submissions then the three of you will be accepted.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> So far Jemal, Legildur and S@Squ@sh have shown interest in applying for this game.
> 
> As such I'm happy to close recruitment and pick from among these three submissions to full the holes in the party. If I partucularly like all three submissions then the three of you will be accepted.



Wasn't there three vacancies?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 27, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Wasn't there three vacancies?



I would prefer to run a group of 6 but I will run a group of 7 if I really like all of the submissions.

When I first started this campaign I had 8 characters, which was a bit much. But due to attrition and people leaving it came down to 7, which is still a lot of work. That's why I'd prefer 6 players over 7.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 27, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Lord Raven, please review Dowkan in the sblock below.  His background (and formatting) probably needs some tweaking to marry him up with the others if selected, but my knowledge of FR is very limited.  He's a pretty straightforward dwarf fighter - what you see is what you get.
> 
> [SBLOCK=Dowkan, dwarf Fighter 6]
> HPS 57/57
> ...



A couple things I noticed in reviewing Dowkan
He's missing 1 feat, he should have 1 1st level feat, 1 bonus regional, 1 fighter feat (Axe Focus), 1 2nd level feat, , 1 3rd level feat, 1 4rd level feats, and 2 6th level feats.
Can you please include a reference for the Shield Specialisation & Shield Ward feats, as I can't find them.
You also need to include in your background how Dowkan came to work for the Cormyrian Crown (Did I mention everyone is working for the crown    )

I'll continue reviewing Dowkan and I'll let you know if I stumble across anything else.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> A couple things I noticed in reviewing Dowkan
> He's missing 1 feat, he should have 1 1st level feat, 1 bonus regional, 1 fighter feat (Axe Focus), 1 2nd level feat, , 1 3rd level feat, 1 4rd level feats, and 2 6th level feats.
> Can you please include a reference for the Shield Specialisation & Shield Ward feats, as I can't find them.
> You also need to include in your background how Dowkan came to work for the Cormyrian Crown (Did I mention everyone is working for the crown    )
> ...



LOL! Can't believe I missed a feat!  I'll doble check that.

Shield Specialisation increases shield bonus to AC for selected shield type (heavy shield in this case.

Shield Ward allows shield bonus to count to touch AC and to resist grapple checks, disarm attempts, bull rush and trip attempts.

I'll post full details later and link through the character thread.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I'll go for the Draconic Half-Ogre.

*Under Construction*
BTW, I don't have any FR sourcebooks with me at work, any suggestions on that regional feat?

[sblock=Some Character Info]
Goran Elzyn,
Draconic Half-Ogre Barbarian2/Fighter2

STR 26 [16 +8 Racial + 2 Enhancement]
DEX 14 [15 -2 Racial + 1 Level]
CON 16 [12 +4 Racial]
INT 10 [12 -2 Racial]
WIS 10 [10]
CHA 10 [10]

HP: 41 (2d12+2d10+12).  Speed: 50.  Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (10 base + 4 armour + 2 dex + 5 Natural - 1 Size)
Saves: Fort: +7(4 Base + 3 Con) Ref: +2(0 base +2 Dex Will: +0(0 base +0 Wis)
BAB: 4  Melee: 11  Ranged: 5  Grapple: 16  Trip: 12

Skills(Total/Ranks)[24 skill points]: 

Feats(4):  W. Focus(?), Improved Grapple, Extra Rage, 1 more
Regional Feat: Luck of Heroes or Cosmopolitan

Class Features: Rage 3/day, Fast Move, Uncanny Dodge. 

Racial Features:
Large, +8 str, -2 dex, +4 con, -2 Int, +5 natural armour, +4 saves vs Magical Sleep&Paralysis, +2 Intimidate&Spot, Darkvision 60', Lowlight Vision, Giant Blood, Dragonblooded

Equipment: 13,000 GP
Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4,000)
+1 Weapon (2,300)
MW Chain Shirt (250)
Boots of Striding&Springing(5,500)

[sblock=Racial information]
1/2 Ogre(Savage Species): large (10' reach -1 ac - attack and so on)
+6 str -2 dex +2 con -2 int -2 cha 
+4 Natural Armour, darkvision 60', Giant Blood.
+1 LA
Draconic (Races of Dragon) : +2 Str + 2 Con + 2 Cha, +1 Natural Armour, +4 saves vs Magical Sleep&Paralysis, +2 Intimidate&Spot, Darkvision 60', Lowlight Vision, Dragonblooded, +1 LA[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> A couple things I noticed in reviewing Dowkan
> He's missing 1 feat, he should have 1 1st level feat, 1 bonus regional, 1 fighter feat (Axe Focus), 1 2nd level feat, , 1 3rd level feat, 1 4rd level feats, and 2 6th level feats.




I've just reviewed Dowkan's feats, and I believe that they were all there:

1st - Power Attack
Regional bonus - Bullheaded
Ftr1 bonus - Axe Focus
Ftr2 bonus - Cleave
3rd - Endurance
Ftr4 bonus - Weapon Specialisation
6th - Shield Specialisation
Ftr6 bonus - Shield Ward


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, I don't have any FR sourcebooks with me at work, any suggestions on that regional feat?



I'm mostly ignorant of FR stuff, but I was aware of the Bullheaded feat, which was a bonus feat available to Shield Dwarves (from the Spine of the World).  It is effectively Iron Will with the additional benefit that he cannot be Shaken.  Unsure whether it is available more widely.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Could someone check me on this - I'm pretty sure I heard of a couple feats (Not sure if they're regional, though) that either gave an extra skill as a class skill, or did something with Knowledge skills.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2007)

You are probably thinking of Cosmopolitan (I think it works different now, 3.0 gave an extra class skill) and Education (all Knowledge skills become class skills).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 27, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I've just reviewed Dowkan's feats, and I believe that they were all there:
> 
> 1st - Power Attack
> Regional bonus - Bullheaded
> ...



My bad, I totally missed the Endurance feat.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You are probably thinking of Cosmopolitan (I think it works different now, 3.0 gave an extra class skill) and Education (all Knowledge skills become class skills).




Yeah, I'm pretty sure you're right.  I thought the one I read was Cosmopolitan, but one of my friends said no, it does something else.  The original one was "Pick a skill that's a cross-class skill, from now on it becomes a class skill and you gain a +2 bonus on it.  Special: Must be taken at first level".

If nobody can suggest a better regional feat for a Draconic Half-Ogre Barbaric Fighter, I'll take Cosmopolitan.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2007)

Luck of the Heroes is always good. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Two more questions.
1) Will you allow me to use a great Maul? (Two-handed Warhammer)
2) Would you allow me to drop the "springing" part from the boots of striding &Springing? (+5 jump costs 2,500.. I'd be willing to pay the other 3,000 for the +10 speed...)  I ask b/c the jumping part just doesn't suit my character.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Luck of the Heroes is always good.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



That's +1 to all saves, right?  Hmm, i didn't know that one was a regional feat, thought I'd seen it somewhere else...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep, and +1 to AC.



			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Feats: One free bonus regional feat at 1st level.




BTW, is/was that for the original characters as well? Because I just checked and Leonara doesn't have a regional feat (bonus or otherwise). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2007)

Luck of the Heroes = +1 all saves and AC?

What type of bonus is that? Luck bonus?

Who is eligible for that feat?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep, IIRC, it's a luck bonus. Its available in some of the typical FR-adventurer regions, like Cormyr and The Dalelands, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, IIRC, it's a luck bonus. Its available in some of the typical FR-adventurer regions, like Cormyr and The Dalelands, I think.



No good for Dowkan then as he is a shield dwarf from the Spine of the World (or something similar - I'm not familiar with the FR).


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, is/was that for the original characters as well? Because I just checked and Leonara doesn't have a regional feat (bonus or otherwise).





Doesn't look like Thodan has his either.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 27, 2007)

Same for Nira.

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like Thodan has his either.



 I thought I had given everyone a free regional feat   um never mind, if the orignals don't have a free regional then the newbies won't have one either.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I thought I had given everyone a free regional feat   um never mind, if the orignals don't have a free regional then the newbies won't have one either.





Or you could just give them to the originals too...hint, hint.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

So how do things look, LR?  Any prob with my char? (so far)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> So how do things look, LR?  Any prob with my char? (so far)




Man, that PC is a complete BEAST! I can't believe those templates are only +1 LA.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> So how do things look, LR?  Any prob with my char? (so far)



 You mean other than he's a complete combat beast   

Other than that everything looks in order, just don't expect to be welcomed into eveningstar with open arms.   

Since you work for the crown, you'll be given a special permit to enable you to gain entry into most places, but most people won't be too hospitable until you've proven that Goran is different from the ravening monster he looks like.

So should be fun.

Also I'll give S@Squ@sh a few more days to put together a submission, if I haven't heard anything in the next two days, I'll restart the adventure with Legildur and Jemals characters.

Bloodweaver, Rhun, Thanee & Stonegod:
Do you guys want me to fast forward the fight scene with the plant monster ( I'm pretty sure that it's be dead next round) and get you back to Arabel to introduce the new people, or do you want to RP it out amongst yourselves.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> :Bloodweaver, Rhun, Thanee & Stonegod:
> Do you guys want me to fast forward the fight scene with the plant monster ( I'm pretty sure that it's be dead next round) and get you back to Arabel to introduce the new people, or do you want to RP it out amongst yourselves.





I fine either way, so whatever you prefer.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 1, 2007)

Ditto.

Though do we get that extra regional feat?   
On a serious note, can the returning players take some time to make modifications to thier characters? I would like to re-arrange some spells and add a bard related magical item from the MIC if that is acceptable.

-Blood


----------



## Legildur (May 1, 2007)

I'll sort out Dowkan's background sometime today.  Then the fire-eatin' teeth-spittin' and cussin' shield dwarf will be ready jump on goblin skulls!


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'll sort out Dowkan's background sometime today.  Then the fire-eatin' teeth-spittin' and cussin' shield dwarf will be ready jump on goblin skulls!




Orcs, actually. We are after orcs right now. And a whole bunch of them, as the case may be.


----------



## Legildur (May 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Orcs, actually. We are after orcs right now. And a whole bunch of them, as the case may be.



Heh, Dowkan doesn't discriminate - orcs it is!


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

"Goran love orc smashing!  *Gets angry look* They're mean."

BTW, Goran is a big, dumb, usually nice guy.. Until you piss him off.
You wouldn't like him when he's angry. 

And also - So do we get that regional feat or not, btw?  Is there a Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, Goran is a big, dumb, usually nice guy.. Until you piss him off.
> You wouldn't like him when he's angry.





Thank the gods he has that low Fort save...if he ever comes after Thodan I can just _hold person_ his ass!


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thank the gods he has that low Fort save...if he ever comes after Thodan I can just _hold person_ his ass!



I think you meant "Will" save.
Besides, Goran no  hurt friends. 


BTW, is there an RG I should be throwing him into when he's 100%?


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I think you meant "Will" save.
> Besides, Goran no  hurt friends.
> 
> 
> BTW, is there an RG I should be throwing him into when he's 100%?





Right, low Will Save. Good catch!


Here is the RG.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 1, 2007)

Since you're all are going to die a bloody violent death anyway and I'm nice, I let you all have the free regional feat.  Also if there are any minor changes that the existing players want to make go ahead and make them.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Since you're all are going to die a bloody violent death anyway and I'm nice, I let you all have the free regional feat.  Also if there are any minor changes that the existing players want to make go ahead and make them.





Sweet. Thanks LR!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 1, 2007)

Does my request fall under your defination of Minor changes?

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 1, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> Though do we get that extra regional feat?
> On a serious note, can the returning players take some time to make modifications to thier characters? I would like to re-arrange some spells and add a bard related magical item from the MIC if that is acceptable.
> ...



That's fine.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 1, 2007)

*Recruitment Closed*

Okay Legildur and Jemal please post your completed character in the Rogues Gallery, I'll look at wrapping up the current battle with the big bad plant creature and fast tracking to the group returning to Arabel and meeting up with the new guys.

We can worry about fine tuning your character sheets as we go.


----------



## Legildur (May 2, 2007)

Dowkan is posted in the RG thread.

I've updated his background to get him to Eveningstar and working for the Crown.

Also added some likely to be used untrained skills for easy reference and cleaned up the formatting.

Added a brief decription of the feats used from PHBII (I'll get the exact wording later).

Ready to roll!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 2, 2007)

The IC Thread has been updated. feel free to starting posting.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Hmm, that reminds me.. I've still gotta pick a good weapon for this guy..

Would you give me some sort of a Great Maul? Sized for a Large creature, of course...
I know I've heard of it, but don't know what book it's in or what the stats are.

*Hmm.. on second Thought, are there any big Exotic weapons that're Bludgeoning?


----------



## Legildur (May 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Would you give me some sort of a Great Maul? Sized for a Large creature, of course...
> I know I've heard of it, but don't know what book it's in or what the stats are.
> 
> *Hmm.. on second Thought, are there any big Exotic weapons that're Bludgeoning?



I've seen stats for a Great Maul posted elsewhere on EnWorld.  Maybe using the search function (or Google it with the enworld.org domain) will turn it up.

Otherwise, I could only find the Goliath Greathammer (Exotic Two-handed Weapon 30gp 1d12 medium or 3d6 large x4 30ln bludgeoning, +2 to sunder enemy's weapon or shield) in Races of Stone (WotC).

Of course, a greatclub or heavy flail also foot the bill.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 3, 2007)

A Maul is listed in the Complete Warrior and is a two handed weapon. I believe a feat can be taken to make it one handed. The only blunt weapon that can do more damage is the Goliath Hammer listed above. My research was pretty extensive as I was looking for something like that for Obsidian. Though I could have missed something. 


-Blood


----------



## Legildur (May 3, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> A Maul is listed in the Complete Warrior and is a two handed weapon.



How on earth did I miss that???  Is it listed like a bastard sword? ie one-handed exotic weapon or two-handed martial weapon.


----------



## stonegod (May 3, 2007)

I've updated Vardrin w/ the Discipline regional feat.

Did we get any loot (for the entire venture) or XP (for the last battle)? Vardrin is eying an amulet of natural armor.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2007)

Oh, right...I need to update Thodan as well. And Stonegod brings up a good point about XPs and loot! 


I don't have the Player's Guide...just the FRCS. Any good regional feats in the Player's Guide for a Cleric of Tempus?


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

updated Gorran.  He's now using the Exotic "GreatHammer"


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2007)

Here's a selection:

Axethrower - Str instead of Dex for thrown weapon attack rolls
Blooded - +2 Initiative and Spot
Dreadful Wrath - gain Frightful Presence during a Charge, Full Attack or when casting offensive spells
Fearless - immunity to fear
Fleet of Foot - +10 ft. base move
Foe Hunter - gain Favored Enemy depending on your home region
Furious Charge - +4 attack instead of +2 during a Charge
Luck of Heroes - +1 luck bonus to all saves and to AC
Militia - Proficiency with all Martial Weapons
Thug - +2 Initiative, Appraise and Intimidate

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2007)

I'm afraid, Handle Animal is kinda difficult on the 'dog' (yes, I realize you do not actually want to use the skill... ). Cooshee are no animals (means +5 to the DC). And they have a severe distrust of anything non-elven. Picky creatures they are. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 3, 2007)

I'm in the process of moving from one building to another (for work), so I probably won't be able to update the IC thread until Monday (it's currently Friday for me).


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of moving from one building to another (for work), so I probably won't be able to update the IC thread until Monday (it's currently Friday for me).





No problem, LR. We'll just keep roleplaying a bit, and get our PCs updated.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> No problem, LR. We'll just keep roleplaying a bit, and get our PCs updated.



Sounds good.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 4, 2007)

Nira is updated. 
She took the 'Artisit' regional feat. 
Her Bardic Music should be a bit more Inspiring.   


-Blood


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2007)

Hmm... I'm thinking of switching Goran's regional feat to either Fearless or Fleet of Foot..
Luck of heroes is nice, but I think either the "Big Fearless Guy" or the "Big Fast Guy" are cooler than the "Big Lucky Guy"

*hehe.. Just noticed the Sylables for both of the first two are "BFG"... *L*


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm... I'm thinking of switching Goran's regional feat to either Fearless or Fleet of Foot..
> Luck of heroes is nice, but I think either the "Big Fearless Guy" or the "Big Fast Guy" are cooler than the "Big Lucky Guy"





I'm really considering Fearless for Thodan as well...I just don't see him as being afraid of anything. But with him having a fairly high Will save anyway, it may be a wasted feat.


----------



## Legildur (May 4, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm really considering Fearless for Thodan as well...I just don't see him as being afraid of anything. But with him having a fairly high Will save anyway, it may be a wasted feat.



That caught my eye as well.  As did luck of the heroes.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2007)

*L* the fearless party.. wonder what LR'd say to that? *L*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 4, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *L* the fearless party.. wonder what LR'd say to that? *L*



That would be pretty cool


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2007)

LR is pretty sneaky...he'd find another way to deal with us.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 5, 2007)

I heard some one mention LOOT and EXP.. ???!?!  
Or where those simply whispers on the wind?


-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> LR is pretty sneaky...he'd find another way to deal with us.



I prefer the term viciously brutal over sneaky.


			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I heard some one mention LOOT and EXP.. ???!?!
> Or where those simply whispers on the wind?
> 
> 
> -Blood



As subtle as a Balor with a bad case of flatulence I see.   

I'll get on to it on Monday.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 8, 2007)

I try. 

I changed some of Nira's Druid spells. 


-Blood


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

I'll do the same w/ Vardrin under the assumption we're going full tactical.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 8, 2007)

*Xp*

From the last encounter (the plant monster) everyone received 519 XP, this means that everyone (including the newbies) now have 18,000 XP's, minus any spent in crafting.  So that means you all need 3000XP's before you level up.


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

Vardrin's spells updated; he also bought 2 potions of invisibility on his way out.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

Hey LR,

I was just trying to figure out how much treasure our PCs have earned thus far...Thodan, at least, is suffering from a lack of wealth compared to the two new PCs. Not that I'm complaining, but that 4000gp would buy a nice Wisdom or Strength booster...

Also, in the RG thread, I saw that the treasure from Base of Operations was missing, but I swear the we found quite a bit there.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 9, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey LR,
> 
> I was just trying to figure out how much treasure our PCs have earned thus far...Thodan, at least, is suffering from a lack of wealth compared to the two new PCs. Not that I'm complaining, but that 4000gp would buy a nice Wisdom or Strength booster...
> 
> Also, in the RG thread, I saw that the treasure from Base of Operations was missing, but I swear the we found quite a bit there.



Bother    I'll have a look into this and let you know.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Bother    I'll have a look into this and let you know.




Always forgettin' us. I see how you are!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey LR,
> 
> I was just trying to figure out how much treasure our PCs have earned thus far...Thodan, at least, is suffering from a lack of wealth compared to the two new PCs. Not that I'm complaining, but that 4000gp would buy a nice Wisdom or Strength booster...
> 
> Also, in the RG thread, I saw that the treasure from Base of Operations was missing, but I swear the we found quite a bit there.



Nira could use some nice MIC Bard items.   

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 9, 2007)

*Possible Adventure Idea*

Okay I just wanted to float this idea past you all, if the majority of you aren't interested then I might run it as a separate adventure for some others.

For a longtime I've wanted to run a game where the characters start out as the good guys who're sent on a mission to destroy a big bad vampire. In the attempt the heroes are captured and turned into vampires themselves, and then are sent on various missions, such as destroy the church that sent them etc etc.

The Characters wouldn't necessarily have to remain vampires forever there would be the possibility that they get returned to life or remain the same. It would be very much up to the players to decide, if they are no longer having fun being the vampires then I'd include a way to turn them back.

As part of the game at one stage I would look at recruiting a rival group of good guys to try and storm your new stronghold, so then you would have the task of trying to repel the invaders.

I've got quite a few ideas about how this could go without it getting to grim and gritty, but I'd thought float the idea past you lot first to see if there was any interest.

Part of the appeal of doing this, is you'd start with heavily established good characters and then you'd have to turn everything on it's head when you were converted to the cause of evil.

If you guys do agree to this, it won't be a case that you will be automatically turned to vampires, but the possibility would exist that at least some of you would fall prey to my vicious cunning.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

It sounds interesting. And Thodan could still serve Tempus as a vampire, I suppose.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 9, 2007)

I find the concept interesting as well. However, Nira would loose all of her druid ethos and spell casting abilities. She would still have her bard perks but Vampires are immune to mind effects. So I am not too sure how effective of a vampire she will make. 


-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 9, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I find the concept interesting as well. However, Nira would loose all of her druid ethos and spell casting abilities. She would still have her bard perks but Vampires are immune to mind effects. So I am not too sure how effective of a vampire she will make.
> 
> -Blood



If we decide to go for this only the moral portion of everyone alignment would change to evil, so I'm assuming that Nira would then be NE, which still allow her to keep her druid levels.

Regarding her Bardic ability I'm sure we can work something out, maybe Vampires can willing allow the morale boosting effects to work on them. Just as creatures with Spell Resistance can automatically lower it when they want.


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2007)

Well (unbeknownst to the rest of the party currently), Vardrin does have a bit o'taint from previous. He's going a more fiendish route than undead, however. Full Vamps have a +8 LA while half-fiends only have +4   

So, exploring Vardrin's dark side (with possibility of redemption later) could be interesting. However, I'm still technically one of the new(ish) guys here...


----------



## Legildur (May 10, 2007)

I'm happy not to play a vampire.  But I'll also go with the flow without complaint if the group wants to do so.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Well (unbeknownst to the rest of the party currently), Vardrin does have a bit o'taint from previous. He's going a more fiendish route than undead, however. Full Vamps have a +8 LA while half-fiends only have +4
> 
> So, exploring Vardrin's dark side (with possibility of redemption later) could be interesting. However, I'm still technically one of the new(ish) guys here...



Don't worry about the LA aspect of going a vampire I'd make sure that you're still progressing in levels at a rapid rate, and if we did go down this route there is nothing stopping you from continuing to take levels if Acolyte of the Skin. A fiendish vampire would be scary indeed.


			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> I'm happy not to play a vampire. But I'll also go with the flow without complaint if the group wants to do so.



I don't want to force anyones hand in this, and I'll be certainly making sure that if anyone does end up playing a vampire (remember it's not guaranteed) that your characters won't be forced to do anything distasteful.

At this stage this is just a suggestion, if there were any strong objections I could always do this as a side adventure for those who're interested. A sort of alternate reality.

The main reason for bringing it up for you guys, is I think it would be far more effective to introduce this concept into an already established group, (rather than starting out as vampires) this would make the fall into darkness and possible redemption all the more poignant and noteworthy.


----------



## Legildur (May 10, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> At this stage this is just a suggestion, if there were any strong objections I could always do this as a side adventure for those who're interested. A sort of alternate reality.
> 
> The main reason for bringing it up for you guys, is I think it would be far more effective to introduce this concept into an already established group, (rather than starting out as vampires) this would make the fall into darkness and possible redemption all the more poignant and noteworthy.



No strong objection on my part.  Just happy playing in a decent group.

The second para makes it appealing from a RPing aspect.


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Well, I personally LOVE vampires.

Hmm, if Goran were to become evil, he'd be pretty scary...


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2007)

Not really thrilled about the idea (especially the evil part of it), but if the majority wants to go that way, then go ahead. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

So far I tally the votes as follows.

Rhun: Interested
Bloodweaver: Interested, especially if I tweak the bardic abilities to make them usable. Cautiously Interested
Jemal: Keen as beans
Legildur: No objections, happy to play especially if there is the possibility of redemption at the end.
Stonegod: I'm really not sure if Stonegod is interested or not   Cautiously Interested
Thanee: Not that keen on playing an evil character
~~~~

Does this sum up your preferences correctly?


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Stonegod: I'm really not sure if stonegod is interested or not



Vardin's concept is built around the razor balance of trying to use evil to fight it without being corrupted; losing to it has some RP potential. The struggle for possible redemption also has possibility, and is partially what Vardrin is trying for currently. Thus, the idea has strong resonance with my concept. That being said, it would depend on what 'flavor' of evil we were going for here---the closer we get to the "Vile"TM version, the less sanguine about it I'd become (yes, pun intended). 

So call me cautiously interested.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> So call me cautiously interested.



Ditto only as I do not see my current character concept as being a Vampire (willingly).

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vardin's concept is built around the razor balance of trying to use evil to fight it without being corrupted; losing to it has some RP potential. The struggle for possible redemption also has possibility, and is partially what Vardrin is trying for currently. Thus, the idea has strong resonance with my concept. That being said, it would depend on what 'flavor' of evil we were going for here---the closer we get to the "Vile"TM version, the less sanguine about it I'd become (yes, pun intended).
> 
> So call me cautiously interested.



Thanks for that, like you I'm not interested in this type of game descending into the Vile sort of as portrayed in the BoVD. So I wouldn't countenance rape, sexual abuse, child molestation etc.  

I do think it's possible for us to RP evil without having to stoop to debase vile acts.

It seems that most of you are fine with the concept per se, but how do we want to handle this. Would you rather I incorporate this into a future adventure, or would you rather I run it seperately while you guys the first option to make characters. 

If we go for the latter option then I'd want you to make a group of characters who're actively working for a church of some kind, then after an adventure or two I would incorporate the the vampiric adventure and then take it from there.  

Again I thinks it's important to do at least one adventure as the good guys, so that the personality traits and quirks have been solidly established. That way you'll actually have something to contrast your evilness off against.

BTW if you do become Vampires, you'll be falling under the sway of a visionary (in his mind) very *Lawful[/i] Evil vampire who is hell-bent on establishing a new better society for vampires and there prey.

Let me know your preferences.*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 12, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: There are three ogres and one human that you know of.  Also I wait to see what the others want to do, before handling your fascinate attempt.



OOC: No problem if the Fascinate does not happen then she will prepare to cast T. H. Laughter on one Ogre. DC 14 vs Will Save.

Vampires: I am more inclinded for that to be a seperate adventure with different characters. However, I will play along with whatever the group decides as a whole. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 21, 2007)

I am going to be out of pocket for next few days so please NpC my character. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 21, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I am going to be out of pocket for next few days so please NpC my character. Thanks!
> 
> -Blood



Will do.

*Nira strips off her clothes and begins cavorting in the moonlight*


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

oh Goran's about my only character that WOULDN'T be overjoyed by that.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 30, 2007)

OOC: What about Lyric? Nira's companion. Will she be able to hear/see anything via Lyric? If not, she will move Lyric into ease-droping range that provides a protective over hang. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 31, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Dowkan looks back across to the group from his position on the flank.  Seeing a similar level of agitation on their behalf, he looks back to the ruins and strains his eyes and ears to try and gather any indication of Jemal's situation.



I believe the character's name is Goran.

Was there ever an answer to this question:







			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey LR,
> 
> I was just trying to figure out how much treasure our PCs have earned thus far...Thodan, at least, is suffering from a lack of wealth compared to the two new PCs. Not that I'm complaining, but that 4000gp would buy a nice Wisdom or Strength booster...
> 
> Also, in the RG thread, I saw that the treasure from Base of Operations was missing, but I swear the we found quite a bit there.




-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think Leonara is the only who would benifit from delaying until Nira can sing this round. As she is the only one who can attack the other Ogre from our current position. (I think)

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey LR,
> 
> I was just trying to figure out how much treasure our PCs have earned thus far...Thodan, at least, is suffering from a lack of wealth compared to the two new PCs. Not that I'm complaining, but that 4000gp would buy a nice Wisdom or Strength booster...
> 
> Also, in the RG thread, I saw that the treasure from Base of Operations was missing, but I swear the we found quite a bit there.



Okay I guess I've ignored this question for long enough. Instead of me going back over that adventure and working out how much treasure you all should have, how about the old timers have money appropriate for being 6th level characters(13000gp), which is 4000gp more than you started with.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Okay I guess I've ignored this question for long enough. Instead of me going back over that adventure and working out how much treasure you all should have, how about the old timers have money appropriate for being 6th level characters(13000gp), which is 4000gp more than you started with.





That's the really, really easy way to handle it...I approve!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 11, 2007)

I will be out of pocket for all of this week. Things should be back to normal by the weekend. Please NPC my character accordingly. Thank you!

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I will be out of pocket for all of this week. Things should be back to normal by the weekend. Please NPC my character accordingly. Thank you!
> 
> -Blood



Nira will dance for the amusement of the others while you are away.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2007)

Can Goran get saved first so Goran enjoy?

Goran like dancing.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

Thodan is all for charging in and hoping Goran somehow survives the rush. But, we should discuss it, because consequences could include a character death.

Waiting is bad because:

1) We need to know why these guys are in our ruins. They could be a threat to Cormyr, and thus in direct opposition to our orders.
2) We don't know they'll keep their word.
3) Buff spells could expire, and I'd rather fight them buffed than not-buffed.
4) Our PCs don't even know whether Goran is still alive.

Discussion? Opinions?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2007)

Our LN, cold (literally) battle caster would be for the rushing in, except its a tactically bad maneuver (they have upper hand as they have a choke point and can see us coming). Vardrin does not trust hostage takers either. Anyway, anything Vardrin can do will most likely kill Goran as well. He'd rather not use his _potions of invisibility_ so soon (he'd rather us it to kill orcs).

So, while Vardrin would like to charge in, he's more for not.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thodan is all for charging in and hoping Goran somehow survives the rush. But, we should discuss it, because consequences could include a character death.
> 
> Waiting is bad because:
> 
> ...



4) Dowkan saw that Goran was still alive, but in very bad shape.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2007)

Dowkan is more or less for rushing in and seeing if we can rescue Goran that way. Like Thodan, longer term repercussions are an issue when we have a clear mission. If we were just wandering aimlessly, then Dowkan would be willing to negotiate and would simply be musing as to why the group wanted to leave the ruins and what they took with them.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Once you've decided on a course of action update the IC thread and we'll handle combat from there.

This should be 'very' interesting. 

Obviously I won't be fudging anything for you guys but nor will I be punishing you for your decision either. We'll have to wait and see what happens according to how combat unfolds.   

But if this results in another character death (I've lost track as to how many have died in this game   ), I hope Jemal won't hold it against me! or you


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Oopps   

I've just noticed that when I ran the combat against Goran I inadvertantly used Dowkan's Hitpoints (57) instead of Gorans (49 when raging).

So Dowkan you are now on 0 HP's and Goran is at full.   

But seriously I leave things as they are.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 16, 2007)

Whatever the plan is, the sooner the better for Nira. Her bardic buff only lasts another four rounds. She would try to fascinate them, but at her current level, she can only target two creatures. 

-Blood


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2007)

I already gave Leonara's opinion in the IC, but if you guys want to charge in and don't let them get away, then let's just do that.

Kick in the door... or the mist... or something! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2007)

Current tally:
- Rush in: 2
- Don't: 1
- Abstain: 1

Thanee?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2007)

IC: don't / OOC: abstain 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Kick in the door... or the mist... or something!



Agreed!

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Agreed!
> 
> -Blood



Since most of you are in favour of going on in, then I'll carry out combat accordingly. Once you've posted your actions of course.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Combat Discussion*

Am I being too tough or acting in an unfair manage when I run combat!

Your opinions please


----------



## Legildur (Jun 20, 2007)

Firstly, I was concerned about luring them out. Besides, not really Dowkan's style. He might have gone along with it had it been suggested, but I don't recall that it was.

Not sure about Readied Actions outside of combat, but it seems reasonable to me given the circumstances.  We all knew that Goran was in trouble to begin with and I suspect that we assumed he was in trouble regardless of what we might have agreed to.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2007)

Your combat is quick and deadly, but I kind of like that feeling. Of course, getting nailed for 38 points of damage before even being able to take an action sucks!

Also, as I noted in the IC thread, I think you missed a few items.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 21, 2007)

I posted two possible options for Nira's action. Hopefully the first works if not then go with the second posted action. 

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I posted two possible options for Nira's action. Hopefully the first works if not then go with the second posted action.
> 
> -Blood



I just checked and a druids animal companion can share spells, but can't delivery touch spells (like familiars), so I'll go with option 2 unless you change it.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2007)

Guys, Thodan can try casting _Hold Person_ on Lord Gargol...but he is not about to attempt it with the ogre standing there. Plus, the ogre does far more damage on a hit. Let's get rid of him, and then worry about Lord Gargol.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm shooting the ogre... if possible. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2007)

...or not. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Rhun I think you forgot Nira's attack bonus in your post. Everyone still has 2-3 more rounds for buff'ness. ALso, her Greenbound wolf will appear next round, plus everyone will get an extra attack with her casting of Snake Swiftness, Legion. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Rhun I think you forgot Nira's attack bonus in your post. Everyone still has 2-3 more rounds for buff'ness. 


Edit: Hehehe. 

-Blood


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Rhun I think you forgot Nira's attack bonus in your post. Everyone still has 2-3 more rounds for buff'ness. ALso, her Greenbound wolf will appear next round, plus everyone will get an extra attack with her casting of Snake Swiftness, Legion.
> 
> -Blood



The snakes swiftness spell certainly showed it's worth, without it the ogre would have had anoter swipe at Thodan.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 26, 2007)

True the Snake Spell was effective, alas the summoned wolf missed on both its attempts. So that spell was not as effective. 


-Blood


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> The snakes swiftness spell certainly showed it's worth, without it the ogre would have had anoter swipe at Thodan.




Absolutely. That spell is quite nice. Is it from the Spell Compendium?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Absolutely. That spell is quite nice. Is it from the Spell Compendium?



Yes


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am here just swamped at work. Will catch up by next week. Thanks!


-Blood


----------



## Legildur (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, Dowkan is hardly the best person to be tieing up LG as he would have a relatively low Dex and no ranks in Use Rope or Escape Artist!

Someone else needs to do it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Rewards*

*Significant/Magical Items*
Magical: Banded Mail, Wooden Shield, Battleaxe, ring, brooch, goggles, greatclub, ornate bottle, horn.
Mundane: longbow, arrows(46)
Treasure: 20gp 15sp 7cp.

XP: 438 each


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> *Significant/Magical Items*
> Magical: Banded Mail, Wooden Shield, Battleaxe, ring, brooch, goggles, greatclub, ornate bottle, horn.





That's a lot of magic goods.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 17, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> That's a lot of magic goods.



Well, he is a Lord!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 17, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> That's a lot of magic goods.



The last three items are from the ogres!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 17, 2007)

No one has the spell 'Identify' ready?

-Blood


----------



## Legildur (Jul 17, 2007)

Takes 8 hours to cast....

Anyone got Zone of Truth?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 17, 2007)

I must say I love putting players into interesting moral positions, such as the conundrum of Lord Gargdol. It makes for fun RP and memorable villians opponents.

This is where the alignment system falls down though, it's too easy for players to cast detect evil, then decide that someone can't be trusted because they're 'bad'.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2007)

That's what the dark side of neutral is for. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Takes 8 hours to cast....
> 
> Anyone got Zone of Truth?



That's the old version. Its not 1 hour. But still only 1 item.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 17, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> That's the old version. Its not 1 hour. But still only 1 item.



 When did that happen??? The 1 hour casting time that is. Besides, we don't have a 100gp pearl and an owl feather to go with it.....


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2007)

3.5

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 3.5
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



LOL! Shows how often my games use the spell.....


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2007)

Back.  Catching up on stuff.  I got about 2 weeks of stuff to catch up on, from about a dozen different games.  Can anybody help ease the transition with any important questions/events I've missed?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Back.  Catching up on stuff.  I got about 2 weeks of stuff to catch up on, from about a dozen different games.  Can anybody help ease the transition with any important questions/events I've missed?





We are trying to decide what to do with the captured Lord Gargdol. Perhaps Goran has some thoughts on the matter...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone object if I run the RttToEE adventure for you guys at some point?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 26, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Anyone object if I run the RttToEE adventure for you guys at some point?



Rhun and I are in a version currently.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Rhun and I are in a version currently.




Yep, we are in Strahd's game...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yep, we are in Strahd's game...



So what you're saying is as long as I kill off both Thodan and Vardrin and then recruit for two new players the group can play this game. 

But seriously that shoots down my plan of using this group for my new game.   

Now I'll have to recruit some new victims players for the 'good' team I'm going to run thru this.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Anyone object if I run the RttToEE adventure for you guys at some point?




...and I already played _through_ that (...and survived! Yay!) here on the forums. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur (Jul 26, 2007)

I've played it live.... but we didn't complete it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 26, 2007)

It looks like I'll have to DM another game   if I want to run a 'good' group thru the adventure as a counterpoint to the 'bad' group of Yaun-Ti's I've just started.

I'm some way away from doing that anyway so I'll cross that bridge when I get to it, as it appears that none of you is interested in doing the adventure again.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 26, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> \I'm some way away from doing that anyway so I'll cross that bridge when I get to it, as it appears that none of you is interested in doing the adventure again.



We haven't finished it, we're still in the moathouse!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2007)

I've actually NEVER been in the Temple..


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2007)

Just a lil heads up, I'm on vacation til friday.

Bye
Thanee


----------

